# 2016/2017 Season Passes



## VTKilarney (Feb 17, 2016)

The White Mountain Superpass is $949. 





.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2016)

Early release of that pricing.  I'm guessing they're trying to grab some cash from people during the holiday weekend.  

Most places don't usually release pricing until around March 1st


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Early release of that pricing.  I'm guessing they're trying to grab some cash from people during the holiday weekend.
> 
> Most places don't usually release pricing until around March 1st



Exactly. Try to get SOME revenue. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 17, 2016)

Not 16/17, but Killington spring pass is on sale   $199

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/spring_pass


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 17, 2016)

Okemo Spring SkiEsta Card. $109 use from 3/18 on


----------



## nycskier (Feb 17, 2016)

Camelback 2016/2017 pass on sale. Good until the end of this season and all on next season. Unlimited pass $599, Value Pass Monday - Friday, Open-to-Close & Saturdays/Sundays after 3:00PM $249.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Okemo Spring SkiEsta Card. $109 use from 3/18 on



Might not be much skiing after 3/18 this year


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Might not be much skiing after 3/18 this year


Perhaps but go 2x and it's paid for---last yr they stayed open 7 days/week until April 19th and then they opened the following wknd.
Of course I don;t expect them to make those dates this yr but if last yr was any indication they are at least making a better commitment to be one of the last to close in the East outside of K.

I'm not buying the pass as I have some gift cards but hoping to make some turns 1st wknd of April there as we stay with family in Ludlow.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 18, 2016)

nycskier said:


> Camelback 2016/2017 pass on sale. Good until the end of this season and all on next season. Unlimited pass $599, Value Pass Monday - Friday, Open-to-Close & Saturdays/Sundays after 3:00PM $249.



Blue Mountain has a similar deal.  If you buy before March 31, unlimited pass is $519 (and is good until the end of this season too).  Apparently it comes with line cutting privileges on the high speed lifts, which would have come in handy when I was there a few weeks ago.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 18, 2016)

An editable table here on the first page would be great...


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Early release of that pricing.  I'm guessing they're trying to grab some cash from people during the holiday weekend.
> 
> Most places don't usually release pricing until around March 1st



Why would you buy now when  the price is valid through April and May ?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Why would you buy now when  the price is valid through April and May ?



People are there at the mountain and see it advertised. Impulse buy.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Why would you buy now when  the price is valid through April and May ?



I know that in my family, where we're buying 4 passes, we don't wait until the last day and spread out our 4 purchases over typically what is a 3 credit card billing statement cycles that have occurred in the past between when Peak put their next year passes on sale until the 1st cut off date.  Just makes the month to month VISA statement look a little less UGLY than if we bought all 4 on the same billing cycle


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Why would you buy now when  the price is valid through April and May ?



Plus to ski the rest of this season and maximize those days if you are sure that is where you want to be next yr.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 18, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Plus to ski the rest of this season and maximize those days if you are sure that is where you want to be next yr.



Not all mountains offer that perk. I know Killington doesn't.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 18, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Why would you buy now when  the price is valid through April and May ?



Is that one valid for the rest of the current season?  If it is, that would be one reason.  Some times I think buying a pass every other year would be the most economical way to go.  Especially if you schedule a week off after the next years pass comes out.  Going to take advantage of that this year, we'll see if I re-up next year.

Another reason somebody might want to pay now is to get a credit card sign up bonus.  For example I need to spend $4000 in the next 3 months to get my latest bonus ($687.50).  So I'll be prepaying for as much as possible in the coming months.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 18, 2016)

Bretton Woods

Winter Mountain Pass Pricing:

Buy on or before May 31, 2016:

Adult (18-64):* $799 *(Limited: $699)Teen (13-17):* $489 *(Limited: $419)Junior (5-12):* $429 *(Limited: $359)Child (4 & under):* $25 *(Limited: $25) **Senior (65-79):* $619 *(Limited: $519)Senior (80+):* $25 *(Limited: $25)

Buy before March 31st and Ski the remainder of this season and all of next.


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 18, 2016)

Cannon releases early season pass pricing this Saturday according to their weekly newsletter.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 19, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I know that in my family, where we're buying 4 passes, we don't wait until the last day and spread out our 4 purchases over typically what is a 3 credit card billing statement cycles that have occurred in the past between when Peak put their next year passes on sale until the 1st cut off date.  Just makes the month to month VISA statement look a little less UGLY than if we bought all 4 on the same billing cycle



You're a dentist from CT that has friends at the Hermitage Club and you ski at Deer Valley.  I figured that you must rack up a 5 figure VISA card bill on a regular basis.  :-D


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> You're a dentist from CT that has friends at the Hermitage Club and you ski at Deer Valley.  I figured that you must rack up a 5 figure VISA card bill on a regular basis.  :-D



On the contrary,  I can ski at Deer Valley when my family goes West because I DON'T rack up 5 figure VISA bills on a regular basis 

Not sure about my friends who are Hermitage Members though!  They're in a different league cash flow wise!! :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2016)

drjeff said:


> On the contrary,  I can ski at Deer Valley when my family goes West because I DON'T rack up 5 figure VISA bills on a regular basis
> 
> Not sure about my friends who are Hermitage Members though!  They're in a different league cash flow wise!! :lol:


Have been to Alta Snowbird cannons or Solitute they just go so much snow then rest of Utah.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2016)

Cannon rolling back NH resident pass to $599


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 26, 2016)

Good link to monitor as NH mtns start releasing next yr's pass pricing

http://www.skinh.com/deals/season-pass-deals


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 26, 2016)

medfordmike said:


> Cannon releases early season pass pricing this Saturday according to their weekly newsletter.



They already did.I had a FB feed yesterday which announced "rollback" prices.I paid $625 last year b4 May 31st and this year its $599.Its acutally already on their website.B4 4/17 you get 2 anytime ticks and B4 5/31 i anytime.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm really struggling to decide for next year.  $599 for an unrestricted Cannon pass + 2 free tix is impossible to beat.  But I'm pretty unhappy with a lot of Cannon's day-to-day decision making lately so I'm tempted to try something else. If there was any pass that was even close to comparable for price, location, and mtn quality I'd pounce on it.

Other options I'm considering. 
- Cannon+BW midweek for only $359.  What a steal!  But I know I'll ski enough weekend days to make the full pass a better value.
- WM Superpass $949.  Pricey, but a great way to access other mtns when Cannon forgets to maintain a lift, or blows water instead of snow.
- No pass.  Play the game a lot of you guys do and load up on vouchers and coupons.  A great option to see more places, but definitely more expensive per day.

If I had no friends or family I'd definitely go the mid-week route and mostly never ski weekends. I may lean that way next year with a Cannon/BW mid-week supplemented by weekend voucher/deals.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 26, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I'm really struggling to decide for next year.  $599 for an unrestricted Cannon pass + 2 free tix is impossible to beat.  But I'm pretty unhappy with a lot of Cannon's day-to-day decision making lately so I'm tempted to try something else. If there was any pass that was even close to comparable for price, location, and mtn quality I'd pounce on it.
> 
> Other options I'm considering.
> - Cannon+BW midweek for only $359.  What a steal!  But I know I'll ski enough weekend days to make the full pass a better value.
> ...



I track my free agent spend on pass pricing---typically average out to $20/day and get to ski a nice variety of mtns. 
With my son getting older and in a formal ski school next yr I'm assessing my options as well. 
The consistency of a home mtn in a structured ski school where we see familiar faces and know the routine has real appeal vs bouncing around.
Drive time, ease of lodge access (for splitting up younger kid watching) and everything else associated with going to and spend a day/few hrs on the mn with a family are also things I'm thinking about.

Another option for you may be a Max Pass?


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 26, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> If I had no friends or family I'd definitely go the mid-week route and mostly never ski weekends. I may lean that way next year with a Cannon/BW mid-week supplemented by weekend voucher/deals.



This plus a Conn Ski Council membership for $15 and chase weekend mountain deals is a pretty good option. I was just informed for my two little ones they want to go back to WaWa DEV Team after taking a year off this year. So it looks like a Gold pass for me , weekender for the kids and my CSC for those days I don't want to stay local.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm struggling with this decision. I'll make up my mind when I see the pricing on the Granite Pass. I've been thinking about grabbing the Bretton Woods or Bold and Beautiful mid-week pass which is valid 7-days early and late season. Add the Valley Sampler Pass on top of that (valid Sunday-Friday) with blackouts). Given ticket discounts I could easily stitch together Saturdays. But then it occurs to me that by the time I pay for 6 Saturdays / blackout days, I might as well just jump onto the Granite Pass.

My issue is that I see most of my pass value early and late season. In the mid-season I am going to race, using my Valley pass, and burning vouchers so much that I almost never see my home mountain. This is really over-emphasized this year given the lack of an early season and likelihood of a premature end.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 26, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I track my free agent spend on pass pricing---typically average out to $20/day and get to ski a nice variety of mtns.



Yeah, you do a great job following the deals.  And it's definitely doable.  The difference is number of days.  With a season pass a can get 60+ days and really drive the price down.  I don't think a can or would maintain that on vouchers/deals.  But I may do that for weekends as an add-on to a mid-week pass.



xwhaler said:


> Another option for you may be a Max Pass?


We've been considering that too.  Loon across the street, SR an easy hit, and friends we should visit more at SL.  Throw in a Rocky Mtn trip and it makes a ton of sense.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2016)

I've switched back and forth multiple times over the past decade between getting a season pass and going the voucher route.  The price works out basically the same if you know how to work the discount game.

I'm probably sticking with a pass here on out though.  I really enjoy not having to think about things too much.  I just get up and go skiing on the days I can.  With vouchers I always found myself wanting to hold out for the best possible conditions at a particular mountain.  I also find the best deals tend to be in VT and its often just not feasible to head over there


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 26, 2016)

A season pass frees me from my own cheapness.  With a voucher, I would only ski if I knew that I was going to get good value from the voucher.  With a season pass, I have no problem going for just a couple of hours or trying a day with marginal conditions.  More often that not those marginal days turn out better than I had anticipated.


----------



## Edd (Feb 26, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> A season pass frees me from my own cheapness.  With a voucher, I would only ski if I knew that I was going to get good value from the voucher.  With a season pass, I have no problem going for just a couple of hours or trying a day with marginal conditions.



Agreed. I've seen a lot of short days this season at mountains I have a pass to. Sometimes a few turns is all I need.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 26, 2016)

Edd said:


> Agreed. I've seen a lot of short days this season at mountains I have a pass to. Sometimes a few turns is all I need.



This is a huge point. It alters my entire mentality.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> A season pass frees me from my own cheapness.  With a voucher, I would only ski if I knew that I was going to get good value from the voucher.  With a season pass, I have no problem going for just a couple of hours or trying a day with marginal conditions.  More often that not those marginal days turn out better than I had anticipated.



Agree 100%. Many anticipated marginal days not only turn out to be better than expected they often are some of the better ski days of the season.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2016)

Gunstock 16-17 Season Pass
$479 thru 5/1

http://www.gunstock.com/winter/passes/

Sunapee, all sorts of options to pair with Okemo, 3 days at Pico etc

http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/rates/seasonpass.asp


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm holding out until November to decide.  Depending on how things shake out I may be looking into season passes abroad.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm torn here too.  Wife is ready to have other options besides Cannon available, and I understand completely.

But for our family of 4 the difference between the NH Cannon passes and the Superpass is an extra $1000.  Even in a good snow year, not sure I'd feel like we would make up the difference in total days or runs.  But having BW or WV as an option would be insurance and add some variety/options.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 1, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I'm holding out until November to decide.  Depending on how things shake out I may be looking into season passes abroad.


You can't leave the Zoomer Bar!!!!!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 1, 2016)

Puck it said:


> You can't leave the Zoomer Bar!!!!!!!



Don't you offer franchising for a foreign offices?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 1, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Don't you offer franchising for a foreign offices?


EU has some really problematic laws to get around.  May have to open an office in Switzerland to get around the US corporate tax laws too.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll find out this Friday what Peak Resorts has done with my Nor'easter Pass for next season when their '16-'17 Pass Products pricing is set to be released.

If it's basically the same as last year (perks, pricing, etc) I won't be complaining.....


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 1, 2016)

Puck it said:


> EU has some really problematic laws to get around.  May have to open an office in Switzerland to get around the US corporate tax laws too.



I'm an EU citizen.  Just give me your booze and I swear that I'll treat them responsibly.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, you do a great job following the deals.  And it's definitely doable.  The difference is number of days.  With a season pass a can get 60+ days and really drive the price down.  I don't think a can or would maintain that on vouchers/deals.  But I may do that for weekends as an add-on to a mid-week pass.
> 
> 
> We've been considering that too.  Loon across the street, SR an easy hit, and friends we should visit more at SL.  Throw in a Rocky Mtn trip and it makes a ton of sense.



Can't find any 2016/17 pricing for Max pass, anyone know what it was last year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Can't find any 2016/17 pricing for Max pass, anyone know what it was last year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanna say $649 as an early buy that eventually went up to around $799....nice value if you can get around the East and do a trip out west.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2016)

I am hoping things pan out and I will be getting an Epic Pass - they announced that they new pass pricing will be announced in March.  But it is March 1st nothing yet.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 1, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Can't find any 2016/17 pricing for Max pass, anyone know what it was last year?



$699.  This older article has the deets  http://www.snocountry.com/news/entr...orts-powdr-22-north-american-resorts-included


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2016)

Bromley:

*Winter 2016/17 Season Passes*
 *Purchase by May 15, 2016*
*Purchase May 16 - Oct. 15, 2016*
*Purchase after Oct. 15, 2016*
*Adult Full*
*$925*
$975
$1080
*Teen Full*
*$770*
$825
$925
*Junior Full*
*$615*
$650
$750
*Senior Full*
*$475*
$499
$599
*Super Value*
*$475*
$525
$625
*Midweek*
*$279*
$299
$399
*Buy Season Passes Online Now!*
 


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> I am hoping things pan out and I will be getting an Epic Pass - they announced that they new pass pricing will be announced in March.  But it is March 1st nothing yet.



Historically Vail Resorts has rolled out prices for their Epic Pass the middle of March


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2016)

I wish Mount Snow's prices were reasonable for people not aged 18-26.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

Compared to the rest of New England, pass prices anywhere in Southern VT are expensive.  Proximity to the NY market does that unfortunately.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I wish Mount Snow's prices were reasonable for people not aged 18-26.



I'd be happy if the pass price point for those aged 6 to 17 was the same as for those aged 18-26, not hundreds more


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 1, 2016)

This^^


----------



## yeggous (Mar 1, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> This^^



Southern VT problems. Join us in New Hampshire where crowds are smaller and prices lower. You'll never go back.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 1, 2016)

The plan was for a granite pass this season but the kids pulled the plug on that. Going to WaWa again next season for DEV, will pickup a Vertical Values card for my week in Bartlett. Maybe they will drop the price to $50 early spring again


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I'd be happy if the price pass price point for those aged 6 to 17 was the same as for those aged 18-26, not hundreds more



Yeah, that's absurd.



prsboogie said:


> The plan was for a granite pass this season but the kids pulled the plug on that. Going to WaWa again next season for DEV, will pickup a Vertical Values card for my week in Bartlett. Maybe they will drop the price to $50 early spring again &#55357;&#56838;



The wife and I both had a Wachusett pass this season and it was great being able to go at nights after work and was very good for teaching her and for her learning to snowboard.  Their snow isn't always the best, but its the best around and close.  And hey, 2 powder days there this winter - I'll take that!


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 1, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> The wife and I both had a Wachusett pass this season and it was great being able to go at nights after work and was very good for teaching her and for her learning to snowboard.  Their snow isn't always the best, but its the best around and close.  And hey, 2 powder days there this winter - I'll take that!



This was the first season in 3 I didn't have a pass there, they do a good job with what they have. Tough season everywhere ( not that everyone doesn't already know that ). 

I do have a Ski  Council membership for those extra days to keep me from going nuts, hopefully!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> This was the first season in 3 I didn't have a pass there, they do a good job with what they have. Tough season everywhere ( not that everyone doesn't already know that ).
> 
> I do have a Ski  Council membership for those extra days to keep me from going nuts, hopefully!!!



We are also Ski Council members, but have not used the memberships once this season due to limited weekend trips with this crap weather.  I have used my Wachusett Pass discount at Mount Snow (50% off Sun - Fri) and used 1 of my VT Ski 3 passes so far (Killington).

This was my first year back at Wachusett in maybe 6 or 7 years.  Not a whole lot has changed, but I can't complain too much about the job they did this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

I absolutely see the logic in giving young professionals a price break and charging them less than kids.  It keeps people in the sport so that they in turn introduce their own kids to the sport.

Those deals didn't exist when I was that age.  I have numerous friends from high school who left the sport because they were priced out in that stage of their life.  They got out of college, had loan debt, moved to high rent areas with better opportunity, but starting career pay and there just wasn't the money left over for skiing.  Some of them ended up moving south seeing little point in sticking around for winters without a winter sport.  They will never kick on skis again.  Their kids won't either.  

Many parents who are at an age with teenage kids are at an income level where they can afford to pay premium prices for their kids much more than a college graduate can afford to pay for themself at typical adult pass pricing.  That's why the prices are structured how they are.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I absolutely see the logic in giving young professionals a price break and charging them less than kids.  It keeps people in the sport so that they in turn introduce their own kids to the sport.
> 
> Those deals didn't exist when I was that age.  I have numerous friends from high school who left the sport because they were priced out in that stage of their life.  They got out of college, had loan debt, moved to high rent areas with better opportunity, but starting career pay and there just wasn't the money left over for skiing.  Some of them ended up moving south seeing little point in sticking around for winters without a winter sport.  They will never kick on skis again.  Their kids won't either.
> 
> Many parents who are at an age with teenage kids are at an income level where they can afford to pay premium prices for their kids much more than a college graduate can afford to pay for themself at typical adult pass pricing.  That's why the prices are structured how they are.



Oh it makes complete sense, we just all wish it were cheaper.;-)


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I absolutely see the logic in giving young professionals a price break and charging them less than kids.  It keeps people in the sport so that they in turn introduce their own kids to the sport.



I bought the Sugarbush "Four 20s" pass the first year they offered it. I figured for $300 for an unlimited pass even if I only went 2 weekends I would be ahead of the game. That was also the last year I was eligible for it. Well that pass purchase got me thinking and I ended up buying a condo before the season started that year. Best decision I ever made and I even told Win about my "success" story of him getting me to ski Sugarbush for the long haul. Now he gets a full price adult pass out of me (well full-price at the early purchase rate at least).

That said, if I was a parent, I'd be pretty annoyed anyway about how much some areas charge younger kids for a pass.

Targeting the young professionals with cheap passes though absolutely works and is great for the long-term viability of the sport. Really great long-range vision with that.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I absolutely see the logic in giving young professionals a price break and charging them less than kids.  It keeps people in the sport so that they in turn introduce their own kids to the sport.
> 
> Those deals didn't exist when I was that age.  I have numerous friends from high school who left the sport because they were priced out in that stage of their life.  They got out of college, had loan debt, moved to high rent areas with better opportunity, but starting career pay and there just wasn't the money left over for skiing.  Some of them ended up moving south seeing little point in sticking around for winters without a winter sport.  They will never kick on skis again.  Their kids won't either.
> 
> Many parents who are at an age with teenage kids are at an income level where they can afford to pay premium prices for their kids much more than a college graduate can afford to pay for themself at typical adult pass pricing.  That's why the prices are structured how they are.



Let's save this post for a few years from now when your child (or maybe children then, who knows  ) are at an age where you're having to pay more for a pass for them than someone who very well could/should be financially self sufficient, or at least at an age where they can attempt to have a job (and probably still live at home with you  ) and see if your position on this topic changes  :lol:


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I'm really struggling to decide for next year.  $599 for an unrestricted Cannon pass + 2 free tix is impossible to beat.  But I'm pretty unhappy with a lot of Cannon's day-to-day decision making lately so I'm tempted to try something else. If there was any pass that was even close to comparable for price, location, and mtn quality I'd pounce on it.
> 
> Other options I'm considering.
> - Cannon+BW midweek for only $359.  What a steal!  But I know I'll ski enough weekend days to make the full pass a better value.
> ...



For us the Cannon Pass is rolled back to $273  son will be $374 and wife $599 the later two come with two lift tickets each - all in all a great deal for the three of us combined.  My dilemma - I hope to be in Colorado by April.    However, if not then I have to decide whether or not to pull the trigger,


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> For us the Cannon Pass is rolled back to $273  son will be $374 and wife $599 the later two come with two lift tickets each - all in all a great deal for the three of us combined.  My dilemma - I hope to be in Colorado by April.    However, if not then I have to decide whether or not to pull the trigger,



Next April (2017) I assume??

If so it's probably better to have pulled the trigger and even if the CO move happens have your pre CO ski time in the Northeast looked at a good (god only hopes it can't be as challenging a season as this one has been so far) but not quite the full value you're used to getting $$ wise out of a season, than to not have it, and say you're move get pushed off until after the ski season is done and look back at the season as not the value you're used to because you DIDN'T have a pass.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Let's save this post for a few years from now when your child (or maybe children then, who knows  ) are at an age where you're having to pay more for a pass for them than someone who very well could/should be financially self sufficient, or at least at an age where they can attempt to have a job (and probably still live at home with you  ) and see if your position on this topic changes  :lol:



I've already thought about it and know introducing my kids to skiing will be expensive.  I'm willing to sacrifice numerous other expenses to make it happen.

I still think the pricing strategy is the right one for sustaining participation in our sport.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Next April (2017) I assume??
> 
> If so it's probably better to have pulled the trigger and even if the CO move happens have your pre CO ski time in the Northeast looked at a good (god only hopes it can't be as challenging a season as this one has been so far) but not quite the full value you're used to getting $$ wise out of a season, than to not have it, and say you're move get pushed off until after the ski season is done and look back at the season as not the value you're used to because you DIDN'T have a pass.....



I have a pass now for Cannon and we wait until the very last day of the season to purchase to get the two lift tickets.  I hope to have moved by them but if I do not then I will have to make a decision as to whether or not to get it for the 2016-2017 season.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I absolutely see the logic in giving young professionals a price break and charging them less than kids.  It keeps people in the sport so that they in turn introduce their own kids to the sport.
> 
> Those deals didn't exist when I was that age.  I have numerous friends from high school who left the sport because they were priced out in that stage of their life.  They got out of college, had loan debt, moved to high rent areas with better opportunity, but starting career pay and there just wasn't the money left over for skiing.  Some of them ended up moving south seeing little point in sticking around for winters without a winter sport.  They will never kick on skis again.  Their kids won't either.
> 
> Many parents who are at an age with teenage kids are at an income level where they can afford to pay premium prices for their kids much more than a college graduate can afford to pay for themself at typical adult pass pricing.  That's why the prices are structured how they are.





cdskier said:


> I bought the Sugarbush "Four 20s" pass the first year they offered it. I figured for $300 for an unlimited pass even if I only went 2 weekends I would be ahead of the game. That was also the last year I was eligible for it. Well that pass purchase got me thinking and I ended up buying a condo before the season started that year. Best decision I ever made and I even told Win about my "success" story of him getting me to ski Sugarbush for the long haul. Now he gets a full price adult pass out of me (well full-price at the early purchase rate at least).
> 
> That said, if I was a parent, I'd be pretty annoyed anyway about how much some areas charge younger kids for a pass.
> 
> Targeting the young professionals with cheap passes though absolutely works and is great for the long-term viability of the sport. Really great long-range vision with that.



I agree with deadheadskier's point.  I have 4 boys 3 now over 20.  1 in college - he gets a break, 1 in the military he gets a break, 1 working and depending which ski area he may or may not get a break.  My youngest gets a teen season pass for $374 at Cannon.  I think that is fine.  I think the whole 20-30 pass concept is good for the sport.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2016)

Mountain Collective Pass  $379  and children 12 and under $1 if Adult pass is purchased

for 2 days at each

Alta/Snowbird
Aspen Snowmass
Jackson Hole
Mammoth
Ski Banff | Lake Louise | Sunshine
Squaw Valley/Alpine Meadows
Stowe
Sun Valley
Taos
Thredbo
Whistler Blackcomb
Ski Queenstown/Coronet Peak/The Remarkables NEW FOR 2016/17

•50% off all additional days at The Collective destinations - 1 single day lift ticket per pass
•NO BLACKOUT DATES


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2016)

Boyne New England Season passes...include skiing 3/14 this yr

http://www.sundayriver.com/winter/tickets-and-passes/season-passes


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> Mountain Collective Pass  $379  and children 12 and under $1 if Adult pass is purchased
> 
> for 2 days at each
> 
> ...



Mountain Collective is interesting but a lot of travel.   Living out there it would be very interesting but we are still on the east coast for the time being.  With the boy moving out to Denver we probably are going to make 2 trips out west each year now.  I'm thinking the Max Pass with one trip to Colorado @ Copper and Winter Park and Brighton when we go to Utah.  Stratton, Killington, Pico and Loon would be east coast stops.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 1, 2016)

Its hard to beat Cannon's 599 pass with 2 free anytime ticks for a big mt.If you full value the free tickets,thats $150.With that logic in mind you have a pass for $450.Thats only 6 weekend days to pay for it or 8 + 2 freebies.Its so cheap that you can ski around at other mts and not feel like you have to get a lot a days in to pay for it.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 1, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Its hard to beat Cannon's 599 pass with 2 free anytime ticks for a big mt.If you full value the free tickets,thats $150.With that logic in mind you have a pass for $450.Thats only 6 weekend days to pay for it or 8 + 2 freebies.Its so cheap that you can ski around at other mts and not feel like you have to get a lot a days in to pay for it.



I completely agree that $599 is hard to beat. I don't completely agree with your logic of subtracting the dollar value of the tix since you wouldn't personally use them yourself.  But the math is still good....$599 for my pass, plus I save up to $150 in buying day tix for my nephews.  

I'm still struggling though.  The B&B pass is sooooo cheap.  Maybe I just skip Cannon on the weekends.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 1, 2016)

The West is large. You are looking at a full days drive from any one resort to the other. Sun Valley to Jackson is about 5. Jackson to Salt Lake the same. Salt Lake to Tahoe, LLouise in Canada and so on. 

MC has been and will always be a lodging play. They specifically aren't putting a bunch of mountains next to each other on it. It is a bunch of destination resorts for the most part, and it has been wildly successful for them. When it takes two full days round trip to travel to any of these places, you more than likely stay more that two days. 

That being said, for folks living in Denver or the Cali cities, which have direct flights to almost all of these areas, its a serious winner of a pass.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 1, 2016)

> Your NOR’BEASTER Spring Season Pass will give you unlimited access to the slopes starting March 18, 2016 through the very last day of the season, which with any luck could be into May.



Edit: Which with any luck could be through the end of March.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 1, 2016)

Gunstock 16/17 passes also on sale - they charge an extra $99 to ski the rest of this season. Has this always been their policy, or is this a make-up attempt for this season?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Gunstock 16/17 passes also on sale - they charge an extra $99 to ski the rest of this season. Has this always been their policy, or is this a make-up attempt for this season?



I believe that has always been the policy. Some mtns have a variation this which is either ski free the rest of the yr if you buy now or buy a spring pass for $99 or $159 or whatever and if you do end up buying a pass we will credit you for $ already spent.

I have only seen Gunstock offer this pricing structure which is of course less appealing than either of the above 2.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 1, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I completely agree that $599 is hard to beat. I don't completely agree with your logic of subtracting the dollar value of the tix since you wouldn't personally use them yourself.  But the math is still good....$599 for my pass, plus I save up to $150 in buying day tix for my nephews.
> 
> I'm still struggling though.  The B&B pass is sooooo cheap.  Maybe I just skip Cannon on the weekends.



Now if the B&B Pass included weekdays and weekends at cannon and only weekdays at BW that would be the way to go !!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Its hard to beat Cannon's 599 pass with 2 free anytime ticks for a big mt.If you full value the free tickets,thats $150.With that logic in mind you have a pass for $450.Thats only 6 weekend days to pay for it or 8 + 2 freebies.Its so cheap that you can ski around at other mts and not feel like you have to get a lot a days in to pay for it.



It tempts me every year.  However, the Granite Pass at $659 is the better deal IMO.  This is especially true for folks from the NH Seacoast where Cannon and Wildcat are almost equidistant.

Cannon is my favorite ski area in the state, but only slightly more so than Wildcat.  I also have many ski buddies there that makes it appealing.

The Granite wins me over with the added two ski areas and longer season.  Those factors make the extra $60 a no brainer for me.  

Now, if Peaks spikes the Granite Pass price this year, who knows, maybe I go Cannon and play the discount card game early season.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> It tempts me every year.  However, the Granite Pass at $659 is the better deal IMO.  This is especially true for folks from the NH Seacoast where Cannon and Wildcat are almost equidistant.
> 
> Cannon is my favorite ski area in the state, but only slightly more so than Wildcat.  I also have many ski buddies there that makes it appealing.
> 
> ...



Location is everything.  It's not so much about one cost vs another.  From my location Granite would never win. That doesn't make it a worse deal,  just not located right. 

Do you really see the Granite pass as 3 areas?  Wildcat is obvious and Crotched offers convenience,  but does Attitash add any value at all? Would the pass be worth the same without it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

I mainly go for it for Wildcat and Crotched, but did have fun the one day I went to Attitash this season.  Bear runs are pretty fun to bomb off that HSQ.  If it had better snow, I'd like Attitash a lot more.  It's got some really good steep terrain.  I often wonder how some of the side country is in between the two Peaks. Last year would have been the year to check it out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

And yes, if I lived on the 93 side of the state, Cannon would get my business.  I'm glad Wildcat isn't easy for most to get to


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 1, 2016)

This is a huge problem being I live in SouthEastern Mass. Everything is a 3+ hour ride, except Crotched/Wawa! I always run into an overnight if I want to ski two days in a row. It's just to expensive and exhausting to road trip two different mountains or two days at the same one without a hotel, which has its own expenses of course


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Boyne New England Season passes...include skiing 3/14 this yr
> 
> http://www.sundayriver.com/winter/tickets-and-passes/season-passes



Could be wrong, but didn't Boyne used to have a 18-29 pass for previous college pass holders? I think it was a bad deal though. 

Wonder why they never got into the millennial game like other resorts. Maybe because of the semi monopoly in Maine?


----------



## yeggous (Mar 1, 2016)

I get incredible value out of the Granite Pass. Crotched is only an hour from home for me. And I spend my weekends at my ski club in North Conway. Wildcat is usually my goal, but Attitash adds a lot of value. There are many days when wind is an issue at Wildcat, and Attitash makes a great backup plan.

As far as Wildcat vs Cannon, I agree that I just barely prefer the terrain at Cannon over the Cat. However, the season is longer and prices lower at Wildcat. That sways the balance. I do get bar envy though.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

Good point on the weather and Attitash.

Also bar envy.  9 seats isn't adequate. Plenty of space to double the size if they extended the bar out into the table areas. Do that, add some more taps and I'd be thrilled.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Pretty sure where I'll be getting a pass again next season. Oh yeah it's 5hrs. away on a good day, many days aren't good days. Long season too although I rarely ski early & only ski late once in awhile.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Good point on the weather and Attitash.
> 
> Also bar envy.  9 seats isn't adequate. Plenty of space to double the size if they extended the bar out into the table areas. Do that, add some more taps and I'd be thrilled.



Kudos for counting the seats. I'm impressed.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 2, 2016)

Jully said:


> Could be wrong, but didn't Boyne used to have a 18-29 pass for previous college pass holders? I think it was a bad deal though.
> 
> Wonder why they never got into the millennial game like other resorts. Maybe because of the semi monopoly in Maine?
> 
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Kudos for counting the seats. I'm impressed.



Made that mental note on Sunday when all the seats were taken and several people were at nearby tables waiting for a seat.  I often head in for a beer earlier at Wildcat than I would otherwise as if you're not there by 10:45 on the weekend, there's a good chance you'll miss out on a bar stool.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Made that mental note on Sunday when all the seats were taken and several people were at nearby tables waiting for a seat.  I often head in for a beer earlier at Wildcat than I would otherwise as if you're not there by 10:45 on the weekend, there's a good chance you'll miss out on a bar stool.



Sure, but then Sarah will bring you a beer, and she's a total sweetheart.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2016)

Very true


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Also bar envy.



Disclaimer: I barely drink at ski area bars.  Prefer muddy parking lots or my own living room.

I don't care for too much about Loon, but that Paul Bunyan Room has a good vibe, aesthetic, and scene for that matter.  IMHO: best ski bar in NH


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 2, 2016)

Edit: I've still never made it to the Zoomer Bar


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2016)

I prefer Cannons bar to PB room.


----------



## machski (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll tell you what, if Boyne does the silver New England pass again with the cheap (299) Max Pass add on, if you want to ski around a bit that is the way to go.  Sure we got blacked out of SR/SL/Loon holidays but we had full access to K/Pico/Stratton and Tremblant and used many days there.  If one of the Max Pass Western resorts are on your visit list next season, makes for a great long ski season with multiple area options.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Edit: I've still never made it to the Zoomer Bar


Zoomer Bar may be reopening in a couple of weeks.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Zoomer Bar may be reopening in a couple of weeks.


8)    Some of the best news I've heard with regard to skiing in a while


----------



## Tin (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Zoomer Bar may be reopening in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Zoomer Bar may be reopening in a couple of weeks.



It may be the only thing open at Cannon in a couple of weeks


----------



## Vortex (Mar 2, 2016)

machski said:


> I'll tell you what, if Boyne does the silver New England pass again with the cheap (299) Max Pass add on, if you want to ski around a bit that is the way to go.  Sure we got blacked out of SR/SL/Loon holidays but we had full access to K/Pico/Stratton and Tremblant and used many days there.  If one of the Max Pass Western resorts are on your visit list next season, makes for a great long ski season with multiple area options.




I may too go for the Max pass add on, but still Gold from Boyne.


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2016)

Bob R said:


> I may too go for the Max pass add on, but still Gold from Boyne.



Baller.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 2, 2016)

Bolton Valley    some nice options for local parents to ski with the kids on the cheap

http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/seasons-passes


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Zoomer Bar may be reopening in a couple of weeks.



Good to hear.  We have not been there for about a month now.


----------



## machski (Mar 2, 2016)

New England Passes, Gold 1049, silver 709, bronze 419 buy before 4/30.  Looks like they went up a bit this year.


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2016)

Confused by cannon 10 pak pricing  $649

when 

NH Resident is $599 for the season
Non Resident $799 so for $150 you get a season pass
NH Veteran $273

The only real advantage is that they are transferable so it saves you $100 or $10 per lift ticket over buying daily lift tickets.  Still does not make much sense to me.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 3, 2016)

I wonder if they are intended for corporate perks.  


.


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I wonder if they are intended for corporate perks.
> 
> 
> .



Guess that is a possibility.


----------



## benski (Mar 3, 2016)

dlague said:


> Confused by cannon 10 pak pricing  $649
> 
> when
> 
> ...



I would assume they are meant to be shared by a group of people.


----------



## laxski (Mar 4, 2016)

Saw on Twitter a photo of the Bluebird barn at Mt Snow with a sign that says 599 for the Peak Pass can't read the fine print though


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

laxski said:


> Saw on Twitter a photo of the Bluebird barn at Mt Snow with a sign that says 599 for the Peak Pass can't read the fine print though



There has to be fine print $599 for all 7 Peaks mountains?

http://www.peakpass.com/passes/explorer-benefits/


----------



## dlague (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> There has to be fine print $599 for all 7 Peaks mountains?
> 
> http://www.peakpass.com/passes/explorer-benefits/



Seems like a good deal!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 4, 2016)

Has cannon always offered a nh veteran pass? Thats a really good deal!!!!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Mar 4, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Has cannon always offered a nh veteran pass? Thats a really good deal!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Not sure how long, but I missed it many years.  Even their NH resident child and teen rates are a pretty good deal


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Whoa! Peak Resorts just dropped a bombshell.

Attitash, Big Boulder, Crotched, Hunter, Jack Frost, Mount Snow, and Wildcat.
$599 for adults, no blackout dates.
$499 with blackout dates
$399 ages 18-29
$299 midweek
$60 age 6 and under

http://www.peakpass.com/


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> There has to be fine print $599 for all 7 Peaks mountains?
> 
> http://www.peakpass.com/passes/explorer-benefits/



That's an INSANELY good deal.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Whoa! Peak Resorts just dropped a bombshell.
> 
> Attitash, Big Boulder, Crotched, Hunter, Jack Frost, Mount Snow, and Wildcat.
> $599 for adults, no blackout dates.
> ...



That's pretty good pricing, even just for use at Mount Snow.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> That's pretty good pricing, even just for use at Mount Snow.



I'm just grateful that it's a slight price drop for my Granite Pass. I might use a day or two at Mt Snow since it will be free. Other than that I can't stand the place. Hunter, Jack Frost, and Big Boulder might as well be in Florida from my perspective.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> That's an INSANELY good deal.





Jcb890 said:


> That's pretty good pricing, even just for use at Mount Snow.



It's not a season ski pass:



25% Off One Lift Ticket Per Day


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2016)

The early season purchase price for the Judge Pass (Jay and Burke) last year was $749.  It will be interesting to see how they respond to the Peak Pass.  They are going to have to decide if they are going to sell passes only to condo owners and locals, or if they want to compete more broadly.  Something tells me that the former will be their choice.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It's not a season ski pass:
> 
> 
> 
> 25% Off One Lift Ticket Per Day



No, it is a pass. That is the bring-a-friend discount. This year AttiCat gave you 5 tickets for $50 each. They just changed that up.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It's not a season ski pass:
> 
> 
> 
> 25% Off One Lift Ticket Per Day



Somebody failed reading comprehension.  It is a season pass, and that is a BENEFIT that comes along with the season pass.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Somebody failed reading comprehension.  It is a season pass, and that is a BENEFIT that comes along with the season pass.



See the FAQ for clarification:
http://www.peakpass.com/faqs/


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Just read the FAQ fully. It actually is valid at ALL Peak Resorts properties. No more frequent skier cards. No more spring skiing for free with next year's pass.

Follow up question:  What about Midwest Ski Resorts? 

If you are travelling to a Midwest location and wish to ski at one of our Midwest Resorts please bring your pass and visit the ticket office,  where you’ll be issued a complimentary lift ticket.  One lift ticket per pass, per day.

Is the Fanfare, Vertical Value, Big Lift Super Saver cards going to be offered this season?

At this time we do not anticipate offering frequent skier cards.  Other limited time multi-ticket products may be available in the future.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Whoa! Peak Resorts just dropped a bombshell.
> 
> Attitash, Big Boulder, Crotched, Hunter, Jack Frost, Mount Snow, and Wildcat.
> $599 for adults, no blackout dates.
> ...



I'm grinning ear to ear right now as that will amount to a roughly $1100 savings for my family over what our Nor'easters cost last year, and we get Hunter and it's festivals added in as well!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2016)

So how do you think other northeastern resorts will respond?


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> So how do you think other northeastern resorts will respond?



Brown underwear.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2016)

It will be very interesting to see what Stratton, Okemo, and Killington do.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> It will be very interesting to see what Stratton, Okemo, and Killington do.



I'm makes sense that Bromley would counter by including Jiminy Peak and Cranmore. That's at least a start.

Overall this announcement is at best neutral for me. It only saves my household $120 total between our two passes. It actually represents a sizable price increase for the Crotched crowd. It also eliminates spring skiing for free which ruins my plan to buy my wife's pass every other year and rely on my Valley Pass tickets to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Murph (Mar 4, 2016)

FYI Ranger pass is $499 with no blackouts at Crotched. Blackouts are at the other resorts.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I'm makes sense that Bromley would counter by including Jiminy Peak and Cranmore. That's at least a start.
> 
> Overall this announcement is at best neutral for me. It only saves my household $120 total between our two passes. It actually represents a sizable price increase for the Crotched crowd. It also eliminates spring skiing for free which ruins my plan to buy my wife's pass every other year and rely on my Valley Pass tickets to fill in the gaps.



Bromley's 2016/2017 pass is $925.  Do they stay the course or adjust the price?


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Bromley's 2016/2017 pass is $925.  Do they stay the course or adjust the price?



At this point the die is cast. Stay the course and assume that not everyone will flock to Mt Snow. Crowds are bad enough their already. I can't imagine what that place is going to be like next year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

It is a deal reminiscent of the old ASC passes.  Obviously not the same caliber of resorts, but the bargain basement pricing.

Hopefully Peaks has someone real bright working in yield management and this low ball pass doesn't drive down overall revenue for the company.

I may finally do at Catskills weekend next year and potentially ski Mount Snow, but only on a weekday.  Peaks would need to pay me to go there on a weekend.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> It is a deal reminiscent of the old ASC passes.  Obviously not the same caliber of resorts, but the bargain basement pricing.
> 
> Hopefully Peaks has someone real bright working in yield management and this low ball pass doesn't drive down overall revenue for the company.
> 
> I may finally do at Catskills weekend next year and potentially ski Mount Snow, but only on a weekday.  Peaks would need to pay me to go there on a weekend.



+1 on all counts


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2016)

Check out @SKITHEEAST's Tweet: https://twitter.com/SKITHEEAST/status/705772391406903297?s=09


----------



## thebigo (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> No more spring skiing for free with next year's pass.



Not how I read the faq, see the following. 



> *NEW PASSHOLDER*
> 
> *If I’m a new passholder for the 2016-2017 season, how will I get my season pass?  *
> 
> ...



Edit - Just called Crotched, free skiing for the remainder of this season is included.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

The more I think about this, it does not change much (if anything) in the New Hampshire market. There is already a healthy competition among multi-mountain passes in the region. This does not move the price point very far, and the new mountains will see very little traffic from NH skiers.

Vermont on the other hand... that area has long been a bastion of dramatically overpriced passes that restrict you to one hill. Peaks is clearly taking a shot at that market.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> The more I think about this, it does not change much (if anything) in the New Hampshire market. There is already a healthy competition among multi-mountain passes in the region. This does not move the price point very far, and the new mountains will see very little traffic from NH skiers.
> 
> Vermont on the other hand... that area has long been a bastion of dramatically overpriced passes that restrict you to one hill. Peaks is clearly taking a shot at that market.



That is my take too.  It is a serious game changer for southern Vermont.  And even more of a game changer for the New York metropolitan area skiers.  

As much as I would like saving money if I were a Mt. Snow skier, I really wonder what this will do to the crowd levels.  Mt. Snow is within easy day trip range.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Not how I read the faq, see the following.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Just called Crotched, free skiing for the remainder of this season is included.



Thanks. Either I missed that or the page changed.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Thanks. Either I missed that or the page changed.



So with the gift card discount, the cost of the unlimited adult pass is $480. A fine price. I'm in.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> So with the gift card discount, the cost of the unlimited adult pass is $480. A fine price. I'm in.



?? Gift card discount?

The Explorer pass says free unlimited Spring skiing. ($599)
The Ranger pass does not say anything about Spring skiing. ($499)


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> ?? Gift card discount?
> 
> The Explorer pass says free unlimited Spring skiing. ($599)
> The Ranger pass does not say anything about Spring skiing. ($499)



Yes, Attitash / Wildcat sells gift cards for 20% off at the Boston ski expo in November. They are good at any of the Peak Resorts mountains.

For the last couple of years I have bought a couple thousand dollars worth. Starting this year they let you load them directly onto your season pass. I loaded about $500 onto my wife's pass for pocket money, and put the rest on my pass. It's great because it saves on everything from next year's pass to ski tunes to today's lunch and beer. I save hundreds of dollars per year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> That is my take too.  It is a serious game changer for southern Vermont.  And even more of a game changer for the New York metropolitan area skiers.
> 
> As much as I would like saving money if I were a Mt. Snow skier, I really wonder what this will do to the crowd levels.  Mt. Snow is within easy day trip range.



If I were a Mount Snow or Hunter skier I would not be happy about this pricing.   I would expect substantial increases in crowds at already very busy areas.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If I were a Mount Snow or Hunter skier I would not be happy about this pricing.   I would expect substantial increases in crowds at already very busy areas.



I do wonder about this. By halving the price of the Nor'Easter, they must be expecting a huge increase in volume.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow, I can't believe it. What a windfall for all of you centrally located. I may have to buy in too, and just re-arrange trip plans for next year some.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> That is my take too.  It is a serious game changer for southern Vermont.  *And even more of a game changer for the New York metropolitan area skiers. *



Not this New York metropolitan area skier.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Not this New York metropolitan area skier.



My comment was directed at the market as a whole.  But you knew that.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> The early season purchase price for the Judge Pass (Jay and Burke) last year was $749.  It will be interesting to see how they respond to the Peak Pass.  They are going to have to decide if they are going to sell passes only to condo owners and locals, or if they want to compete more broadly.  Something tells me that the former will be their choice.



I don't think this has any bearing on Jay Peak.  Peaks has no properties anywhere near Jay.  The Judge pass is fairly popular and Jay Peak has showed this season they can offer a good product in a bad winter.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> I don't think this has any bearing on Jay Peak.  Peaks has no properties anywhere near Jay.  The Judge pass is fairly popular and Jay Peak has showed this season they can offer a good product in a bad winter.



You know who was been both a Jay and Granite Pass holder? Me. A few years I held both passes. The certainly compete for skiers from central New England.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If I were a Mount Snow or Hunter skier I would not be happy about this pricing.   I would expect substantial increases in crowds at already very busy areas.



The extra $1100 this pricing will keep my pocket will help offset any extra bar bills me and my wife might incur on busy days quite nicely!  

Plus, my guess is that Peak's move, might cause some other of the major pass players to adjust their thinking accordingly and offer up an attractive option that might attract some of the people now thinking about Peak's move today


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm not sure $1100 would be enough savings for me to consider becoming a Southern VT weekend skier again.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 4, 2016)

Confused about the scout pass. Crotched is free for five and under, I do not see anything on the Attitash or Wildcat websites for this age group. Do they charge for kids? 

I understand the convenience of not having to get a ticket but $60 is steep if my 3 year old daughter is free anyway.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Confused about the scout pass. Crotched is free for five and under, I do not see anything on the Attitash or Wildcat websites for this age group. Do they charge for kids?
> 
> I understand the convenience of not having to get a ticket but $60 is steep if my 3 year old daughter is free anyway.



6 and under pay $60 for an unlimited season pass. Age 7 through 17 pay the adult rate.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> 6 and under pay $60 for an unlimited season pass. Age 7 through 17 pay the adult rate.



But why buy the pass if five and under are free everyday?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

Probably to avoid having to get a day ticket each time you go


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

thebigo said:


> But why buy the pass if five and under are free everyday?



I'd call the mountain directly. I've never brought any kids so I don't know. Looking at the lift tickets page I understand your confusion.

Edit: Just checked Mt Snow's page. They charge $5 for 5 and under. That may be your answer.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> 6 and under pay $60 for an unlimited season pass. Age 7 through 17 pay the adult rate.



I see the 7-17 as 200 cheaper than the adult - 599 vs 399


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I see the 7-17 as 200 cheaper than the adult - 599 vs 399



Where do you see that? The $399 pass is for ages 18-29.


----------



## 56fish (Mar 4, 2016)

thebigo said:


> But why buy the pass if five and under are free everyday?



As dhs said  - almost all lift tickets have tiny print liability language on them.  Basically the same wording on season pass apps.  Free or, paid.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Where do you see that? The $399 pass is for ages 18-29.



Right on the pass page under explorer. smaller print.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Right on the pass page under explorer. smaller print.



Right you are. Damn fine print.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I'd call the mountain directly. I've never brought any kids so I don't know. Looking at the lift tickets page I understand your confusion.
> 
> Edit: Just checked Mt Snow's page. They charge $5 for 5 and under. That may be your answer.



Family vacation next week at Attitash, will report back on the kids pass issue. Planned the trip several months ago, was going to spend $400 on tickets for the week, plus buy Granite passes for next year. Glad I waited for the last minute to buy the tickets, guess my $500 plus savings can cover a $60 kids pass.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Be smart about this. If you buy online, it will ask you for your home mountain. It says this is where you will pick up your pass. However, it also gives you the option to mail the pass to your house. (see the FAQ)

Everyone should buy through one of the NH mountains. Why? Your sales tax is based on the home mountain. Buy from Attitash, Crotched, or Wildcat and you pay no sales tax.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If I were a Mount Snow or Hunter skier I would not be happy about this pricing.   I would expect substantial increases in crowds at already very busy areas.


Jwhat I was just say ing fun day at Bell today. I like both places but how many more passes will be sold for winter. Hopefully I get o. 2 shift and ski hunter . week next year.[emoji2] 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichT (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Be smart about this. If you buy online, it will ask you for your home mountain. It says this is where you will pick up your pass. However, it also gives you the option to mail the pass to your house. (see the FAQ)
> 
> Everyone should buy through one of the NH mountains. Why? Your sales tax is based on the home mountain. Buy from Attitash, Crotched, or Wildcat and you pay no sales tax.




 I bet just like any where else, sales tax is where it's shipped to.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2016)

I might have to convince my kids to take lessons at Crotched next year instead of Wachusett. These prices are great, Wawa gold 559 all ages, Peak 599 and 399 uh Duh this is a no brainer for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I might have to convince my kids to take lessons at Crotched next year instead of Wachusett. These prices are great, Wawa gold 559 all ages, Peak 599 and 399 uh Duh this is a no brainer for me.



Seems like an easy bribe.  Take them to Mount Snow or Wildcat on a beautiful spring day and say you can have all this or Wachusett.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Seems like an easy bribe.  Take them to Mount Snow or Wildcat on a beautiful spring day and say you can have all this or Wachusett.



They had me at hello!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2016)

420$ pass good at Scotty mountain of Platty and 300 inches of snym next winter predicted by mr

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Seems like an easy bribe.  Take them to Mount Snow or Wildcat on a beautiful spring day and say you can have all this or Wachusett.



So after showing them the trail maps again and that they can do park lessons at Crotched they signed on enthusiastically!!! Peaks it is! $400 up front and a payment plan makes it  even easier!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice!  Planning on getting out much on the pass before the season is through?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2016)

Is the unlimited spring option only available for the Explorer Pass or also available for the Ranger Pass?


----------



## Edd (Mar 4, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Is the unlimited spring option only available for the Explorer Pass or also available for the Ranger Pass?



Looks like that's available for all of the passes, the way I read it.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice!  Planning on getting out much on the pass before the season is through?



I hope to, this weekend is shot for me but Im hoping to get out to Crotched next weekend if they can stay opened. If not then Snow I guess. And if by some some change all the f#$king snow doesn't melt by the 18th I want to try to get up to Conway for the weekend, Attitash and Wildcat is my plan. We will see!!


----------



## delco714 (Mar 5, 2016)

Sugarloaf up to $709 for silver pass? Got to be fucking kidding me! That's almost $200 increase in 2 years. Over 25% bump!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

Boyne practically has a monopoly in Maine between SL and SR. Loon is the busiest resort in NH.  That's why they can charge those prices. People will pay it.  

This reality is also why I've said it would be bad if they bought Saddleback.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 6, 2016)

delco714 said:


> Sugarloaf up to $709 for silver pass? Got to be fucking kidding me! That's almost $200 increase in 2 years. Over 25% bump!



Such a deal


----------



## delco714 (Mar 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Such a deal


I'm hedging my bets on sarcasm *please*


----------



## Edd (Mar 6, 2016)

Interesting timing with Saddleback down for the count coupled with a substantial price increase for Boyne.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 6, 2016)

Boyne Silver early purchase was $685 two years ago.  $24 increase.  I knew $200 didn't sound right.  

http://www.sugarloaf.com/media-room/press-releases/new-england-pass-x977


----------



## delco714 (Mar 6, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Boyne Silver early purchase was $685 two years ago.  $24 increase.  I knew $200 didn't sound right.
> 
> http://www.sugarloaf.com/media-room/press-releases/new-england-pass-x977


I paid less than $550 at sugarloaf for 2013/4


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 6, 2016)

And yet the lift saga goes on at Sugarloaf... buy a pass there why? Whiffletree gear box, gets rebuilt late in the season startup, doesn't get reinstalled until Christmas/New Years? Lasts 2 months. Back for another rebuild and the lift down for the next 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## Jully (Mar 6, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> And yet the lift saga goes on at Sugarloaf... buy a pass there why? Whiffletree gear box, gets rebuilt late in the season startup, doesn't get reinstalled until Christmas/New Years? Lasts 2 months. Back for another rebuild and the lift down for the next 1 to 2 weeks.



I definitely feel Boyne needs to do more at SL to explain and rectify the infrastructure problems they've had.


----------



## machski (Mar 6, 2016)

delco714 said:


> I'm hedging my bets on sarcasm *please*



It is a deal still compared to the Beast's pass prices.  May not be sarcasm.


----------



## machski (Mar 6, 2016)

Jully said:


> I definitely feel Boyne needs to do more at SL to explain and rectify the infrastructure problems they've had.



Boyne has old lifts all over the map.  Look at Big Sky, Challenger went down and out early February taking out a ton of terrain to lap continuously.  The difference is they make lots of $$$ there so it will be replaced with a new (seat config yet to be locked) fixed grip carpet loader.  That is in addition. to replacing Lone Peak Triple with a HSQ and finishing a never finished lift on the Moonlight side.  Still, they have a ton of old there.  AMD many of the Driver's lifts are getting along in age.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2016)

I would not have guessed Big Sky to make them a ton of money.  Everyone I've known to ski there talks about how dead it is.  Good summer business?


----------



## benski (Mar 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I would not have guessed Big Sky to make them a ton of money.  Everyone I've known to ski there talks about how dead it is.  Good summer business?



The lack of crowds may have to do with there not being very many locals. That probably means very high revenue per customer.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 6, 2016)

machski said:


> It is a deal still compared to the Beast's pass prices.  May not be sarcasm.


I consider my Beast pass to be a deal. $449+tax. Granted it's midweek only but still a deal in my book. I think the early purchase Blackout pass is not to much more than Boyne's Blackout. A deal in my book considering the areas offered. I have no interest in skiing Mt. Snow, Hunter, Crotched or any of the PA. areas. Only worthwhile resorts on Peak's pass are the two MWV resorts. Killington/Pico or Sugarloaf/Sunday River beats anything Peak has to offer.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 8, 2016)

Stratton just posted their 2016-2017 pass pricing. Slightly higher than 15'-16' but still a great value. 

Summit Pass - No Blackouts - Early Access - $1279
Spirit Pass - No Blackouts - $899
Value Pass - Blackouts (12/24-12/31, 1/14-1/15, 2/18-2/20) - $449
Midweek Pass - Blackouts (12/26-12/30, 2/20-2/24) - $319
Sunday Pass - Blackouts (12/25,1/15,2/19) - $219


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 8, 2016)

How is Stratton at $899 a great value when Mt. Snow is $599 and includes six other resorts?


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 8, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> How is Stratton at $899 a great value when Mt. Snow is $599 and includes six other resorts?



The value pass is the value. I wouldn't want to ski Stratton on the blackout days anyway. Besides with my geographic location additional travel cost to ski at all the Peak resorts would out weight the added "variety." Basically I would be spending an extra $150 bucks to ski at Mount Snow without blackouts. The Peak Pass is a great deal don't get me wrong.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 8, 2016)

Black NH

*Season Pass Pricing for 2016-17 Season – No Blackout Dates! *Black's 82nd Year!*

[h=2]Prices Before June 1st 2016[/h]
Adults (ages 18-64)$ 550Teens (ages 13-17)$ 450Youth (6-12)$ 325Tots (5 and under)freeSeniors (65 -75)$ 325Super Senior (76 & up)$ 100College (with ID)$ 325Military with a valid ID$ 300


----------



## yeggous (Mar 8, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Black NH
> 
> *Season Pass Pricing for 2016-17 Season – No Blackout Dates! *Black's 82nd Year!*
> 
> ...



They are on crack if they expect people to pay that compared to Peaks down the street.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2016)

yeggous said:


> They are on crack if they expect people to pay that compared to Peaks down the street.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Holy crap, the Ranger is $50 cheaper.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm so tempted to buy a Peak Pass... I wonder how useful it'll be this Spring though with the warm weather rolling in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2016)

yeggous said:


> They are on crack if they expect people to pay that compared to Peaks down the street.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Must realize the only people buying are really estate owners and race team members.  Captive audience

I'm surprised they're going to make it after this year


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 8, 2016)

They need to hook up with Cranmore/Bretton Woods/Cannon/Waterville - now that would be a great pass too!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2016)

Even more so than Black, I think Shawnee Peak should hook on to the Superpass.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 8, 2016)

delco714 said:


> I paid less than $550 at sugarloaf for 2013/4



Must've been the Bronze....it's a heck of a markup to ski with any weekenders eh'.......  They get away with murder in their pricing schemas = _No Competition_....but for weekend outdoor exercise, until the woods get good cover, what is one to do....
Local's Wednesdays are nice if you can make the time.


----------



## Jully (Mar 8, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> They need to hook up with Cranmore/Bretton Woods/Cannon/Waterville - now that would be a great pass too!



I'd love to see some smaller/mid sized mountains get onto the pass. I think it would help a ton too with sales.


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2016)

Gunstock flies solo on the season pass game. Is Ragged the same? I wonder how those two would work together on a pass.


----------



## Jully (Mar 8, 2016)

Both resorts tend to attract a similar type of skier/family. I personally think they'd do pretty well on a pass together. Maybe they compete too much to consider offering one though?


----------



## Jully (Mar 8, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> They need to hook up with Cranmore/Bretton Woods/Cannon/Waterville - now that would be a great pass too!



I'd forgotten, but isn't Black on the Freedom Pass?


----------



## podunk77 (Mar 8, 2016)

Two places I've always wished would get a little more realistic/competitive with their season pass pricing are Black Mountain (NH) and Dartmouth Skiway.  Neither offers a midweek pass -- which I totally don't understand -- leaving only adult season pass options in $500 - $550 range.  I wonder if the advent of the Peak pass will lead smaller areas to cooperate with one another in devising future pass options.

Attitash did such a great job blowing snow this year that I swore my allegiance to them even before the Peak pass details were released.


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2016)

podunk77 said:


> Attitash did such a great job blowing snow this year that I swore my allegiance to them even before the Peak pass details were released.



Skied Attitash today and, considering the season, they're in great shape with trail coverage. Snow was cream cheese today.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 8, 2016)

Jully said:


> I'd forgotten, but isn't Black on the Freedom Pass?



Yes. The midget pass.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## delco714 (Mar 8, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Must've been the Bronze....it's a heck of a markup to ski with any weekenders eh'.......  They get away with murder in their pricing schemas = _No Competition_....but for weekend outdoor exercise, until the woods get good cover, what is one to do....
> Local's Wednesdays are nice if you can make the time.


Silver..and yeah we only go weekends.. Fuck..we went up only two times this year..last time was presidents week and we had to fucking pay for the passes.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2016)

Q Burke just posted this on their website.  Passes go on sale tomorrow.



> 2016/17 Pricing will include three tiers again this year and passholders will be happy to learn our Q Burke season passes have remained the same, not a single increase across all Q Burke only products!  Some incentives to help you decide:
> 
> First tier pass purchaser benefits (March 11th through May 9th)
> 
> ...



Good news that there is no price increase at least for Q-Burke.  Last year the early purchase rate was $599.  Not the cheapest for what you get, but what can you do.  The two free tickets is a new perk, IIRC.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 10, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Q Burke just posted this on their website.  Passes go on sale tomorrow.
> 
> Good news that there is no price increase at least for Q-Burke.  Last year the early purchase rate was $599.  Not the cheapest for what you get, but what can you do.  The two free tickets is a new perk, IIRC.



Is the Vermonter rate $45 with the pass only? This year it's $52.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Is the Vermonter rate $45 with the pass only? This year it's $52.



Good catch.  I wonder if this was a misprint, or if the Vermonter rate is going to be lowered next year.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 10, 2016)

My Grafton-county self would appreciate that! $7 for a beer at... oh.


----------



## dlague (Mar 10, 2016)

Well it looks like I will be buying one of these options next season.  Right now - thinking Epic Local


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well it looks like I will be buying one of these options next season.  Right now - thinking Epic Local
> 
> View attachment 19490



Seems expensive unless you have more than 1 CO trip planned, no?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Seems expensive unless you have more than 1 CO trip planned, no?



Not sure they released their prices for next year. Well maybe not their early buy price. Did they?


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 10, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Seems expensive unless you have more than 1 CO trip planned, no?



I think his plan is to move this your if I've read his posts correctly


----------



## Tin (Mar 10, 2016)

Elk Mountain looks like my only option. $785 because no college option, my MRG/Bush pass was $329 last year. Still the same difference from NVT mountains as I was in RI at least...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2016)

Tin said:


> Elk Mountain looks like my only option. $785 because no college option, my MRG/Bush pass was $329 last year. Still the same difference from NVT mountains as I was in RI at least...


Moving?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure they released their prices for next year. Well maybe not their early buy price. Did they?



He posted a photo with prices above, so I was just looking at those.



prsboogie said:


> I think his plan is to move this your if I've read his posts correctly



Ah, that makes much more sense then.  $609 for unlimited access to all those places seems pretty reasonable if you live in the area.


----------



## Tin (Mar 10, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Moving?




It's a definite, got into a few programs. Looking like Binghamton right now, slight chance of UMass-Amherst.


----------



## benski (Mar 10, 2016)

Tin said:


> It's a definite, got into a few programs. Looking like Binghamton right now, slight chance of UMass-Amherst.



I go to binghamton. What are you studying?


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2016)

The Judge Pass is the same price as last year.  $749 for early purchasers.  They clearly do not believe that the Peak Resorts pass is any competition.  It's not as if Montrealers are going to drive to Mt. Snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2016)

Tin said:


> It's a definite, got into a few programs. Looking like Binghamton right now, slight chance of UMass-Amherst.


I think you can get cheap pass at Greek.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2016)

Q Burke hates children. 




.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 10, 2016)

Race brats should have to pay full freight.


----------



## Tin (Mar 10, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I think you can get cheap pass at Greek.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



At least I know with you and Cornhead nearby the mary jane must be decent. 




benski said:


> I go to binghamton. What are you studying?




PM sent.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2016)

Quality is amazing prices cheaper then by the city for sure.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 10, 2016)

$399, comes to $416 with the "resort fee", must purchase by 3/15 this year, price goes up after that.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 10, 2016)

Pico 2016-2017 price for adults $399.  $25 Beast bucks for renewals. 

http://www.picomountain.com/site/plan_buy/tickets/season-passes/my_pico_passes

I think this is $10 more than last year. Includes 3 days at Sunapee.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 14, 2016)

I see Sugarbush's prices posted on their site now. I want to say the Adult pass was under $1100 last year...so I'm not too thrilled about the increase after a crappy season like this...

2016/17 Rates:
Adult (30 - 64) $1,149
Senior (65 - 79) $619
Silver Senior (80 - 89) $149
Age 90 & Up FREE
Child (6 & under) $35
Youth (7 - 18) $349
For20s (19 - 29) $339


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 14, 2016)

The Peak Pass makes prices like Sugarbush's really stand out.  I know that Peak Resorts isn't a central/northern Vermont player, but it's still a tough pill to swallow.  Sugarbush is lucky that the Burlington market has fairly limited choices.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 14, 2016)

AdironRider said:


> Race brats should have to pay full freight.



Have you looked at what race team fees are at most resorts?

They made the cost of my kids season passes at Mount Snow, even before Peak did the dramatic drop from last years Nor'easter to this coming years Peak pass seem cheap!

I was in about $2500 a kid between their pass and race team coaching fees, ski club affiliation fees, state ski association affiliation fees and national US Ski team affiliation fees before I even thought about getting them any gear!!

Race kids are some of a mountains most profitable customers


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 14, 2016)

Picked up the Maxx Pass. Plus I'll still get a Cannon pass.  I'm picking up the Maxx Pass for my nephews too, so that will get me to places like Wachusett that I might not otherwise go to. 

Maxx Pass is pretty hard to beat. Even if I primarily ski Cannon I figure I will get:
- 10 days at Killington and SR (5 each) during early and late season when Cannon isn't running, or when conditions are better there.
- At least one weekend at Sugarloaf.
- At least one weekend at Tremblant.
- 5 Loon days.  It's right across from my house.  I usually don't go because of ticket prices.  But if I have they're already paid for I certainly will use them
- A few weeknights at Wachusett
- Probably a day or 2 at Alyeska since I travel to AK for work a lot. 
- At least a few days in UT or CO.

So probably >20 days on that pass for $599.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Picked up the Maxx Pass. Plus I'll still get a Cannon pass.  I'm picking up the Maxx Pass for my nephews too, so that will get me to places like Wachusett that I might not otherwise go to.
> 
> Maxx Pass is pretty hard to beat. Even if I primarily ski Cannon I figure I will get:
> - 10 days at Killington and SR (5 each) during early and late season when Cannon isn't running, or when conditions are better there.
> ...



I'm right there with you Alex.  I figure between Stratton, K, Pico, Loon (maybe I PM you for a few turns) and Sunday River I get 15. Add 2 at Copper, 2 at Winter Park for a trip out to see the boy in Denver, then 2 Brighton, 2 Solitude for the annual Utah trip and its a good deal for me.  Oh yeah and the CBK pass so I can practice to keep up with guys like you and my boy.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (Mar 14, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Race kids are some of a mountains most profitable customers



Certainly true. They are also some of the ski, clothing, and gear manufacturers most profitable customers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

Just renewed my Peaks pass. Decided to go with the Ranger pass as I can just ski Crotched during the 11 blackout days.  That puts me in for $160 cheaper than this year.  I'll use the savings to buy a VT 3 pack and make it back to VT next year.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Just renewed my Peaks pass. Decided to go with the Ranger pass as I can just ski Crotched during the 11 blackout days.  That puts me in for $160 cheaper than this year.  I'll use the savings to buy a VT 3 pack and make it back to VT next year.



Wise move. Best $500 you can spend.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Just renewed my Peaks pass. Decided to go with the Ranger pass as I can just ski Crotched during the 11 blackout days.  That puts me in for $160 cheaper than this year.  I'll use the savings to buy a VT 3 pack and make it back to VT next year.



i went with Explorer. with kid in school we do tend to ski holiday weeks so i'll deal with the crowds.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i went with Explorer. with kid in school we do tend to ski holiday weeks so i'll deal with the crowds.



I'll end up with the Explorer as well. It pays for itself in two holiday visits. Rather than brave the crowds I'll just to go Wildcat on those days.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I'll end up with the Explorer as well. It pays for itself in two holiday visits. Rather than brave the crowds I'll just to go Wildcat on those days.



that's my backup plan but we usually end up at Mt Snow for Christmas break so i'll be covered there even if we just get a few hours in each day.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm not sure if this has been posted, but Otis Ridge is offering a non restricted season pass for $129.00 that includes a 50% non holiday lift ticket discount at Bosquet and Butternut. This offer is good until 4/15/16.


----------



## Brad J (Mar 21, 2016)

I was going for the Ranger pass, i thought I read that Attitash and Crotchet did not have Black out dates did I misread ????


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i went with Explorer. with kid in school we do tend to ski holiday weeks so i'll deal with the crowds.



If skiing wasn't available at Crotched during the black out days, I would have gone with the Explorer.


----------



## abc (Mar 22, 2016)

Kind of sad to be talking about next year already, in March.


4aprice said:


> Mountain Collective is interesting but a lot of travel.   Living out there it would be very interesting but we are still on the east coast for the time being.


"A lot of" travel is a relative term. Some of the mountains are within driving distance of each other and can be done in a typical one week trip.

This was the 1st time I've gotten the MCP pass. I never would have thought I would have gone to more than 3 or 4 places, never mind 7 and possibly 8! 

Yes, it's a lot of travel. And I would only do it for a year or two just for the variety of it. But I made it work and enjoyed skiing many new mountains I've never been to: 3 resorts in 1 week during Christmas/New Year (Alta/Snowbird/Jackson/Sun Valley, log of driving around). Then Aspen+Tao during President's week. Add Mammoth & Squaw next week (Easter). 

If luck would have it, I can squeeze Sunshine/Lake Louise late in the season (mid-late April). 

So yeah, forget spring. I'm still skiing. Not thinking about next year yet. Wait... I HAVE BEEN thinking about next year: MCP one more time!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 22, 2016)

According to the Caledonian Record, 45 of the layoffs are full time, year round positions.  The majority of the positions are hotel staff.  There are a total of 180 layoffs.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 22, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> According to the Caledonian Record, 45 of the layoffs are full time, year round positions.  The majority of the positions are hotel staff.  There are a total of 180 layoffs.



Wrong thread?


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 22, 2016)

Brad J said:


> I was going for the Ranger pass, i thought I read that Attitash and Crotchet did not have Black out dates did I misread ????



You misread, only no blackouts at Crotched.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 22, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Wrong thread?



Whoops!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 22, 2016)

I am planning on visiting all the resorts with my Peak Pass next year. My sister lives in Milford, PA close to Big Boulder/Jack Frost, so those places will be easy to get too when I visit her during next winter. Hunter is the only one that's really off the beaten path from where I live.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 22, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## thebigo (Mar 22, 2016)

> If skiing wasn't available at Crotched during the black out days, I would have gone with the Explorer.



Agreed, wife and I would have gone with the no blackout pass if the lesser pass blacked out crotched any day or night next season. Have to wonder if Peaks left money on the table. 

For us the pass is wildcat solo early and late season, family trips to crotched mid-season and a week vacation at attitash or maybe mount snow. I do not find the extra drive time up north to be worth it unless there is sufficient natural for trees and bumps.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 22, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Agreed, wife and I would have gone with the no blackout pass if the lesser pass blacked out crotched any day or night next season. Have to wonder if Peaks left money on the table.
> 
> For us the pass is wildcat solo early and late season, family trips to crotched mid-season and a week vacation at attitash or maybe mount snow. I do not find the extra drive time up north to be worth it unless there is sufficient natural for trees and bumps.



It was a smart move. Forcing Crotched into the unlimited pass would have been a huge price jump from this year. As it is there was a jump.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Mar 22, 2016)

yeggous said:


> It was a smart move. Forcing Crotched into the unlimited pass would have been a huge price jump from this year. As it is there was a jump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I wonder if this pass will significantly increase crowds at either Wildcat or Crotched? If a bunch of people went with Ranger, that might shift some people over to Crotched. 

Also if the addition of Mt. Snow at a cheaper price than the granite pass draws a lot of people from passes like the White Mountain Superpass, that could impact NH crowds too.


----------



## dlague (Mar 22, 2016)

Seems like the Peak Pass is going to kill it in the east.  And set a new trend?  Seems they are following the west.  For $10 more I am getting Breck, Keystone, A Basin and 10 days between Vail and Beaver.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Mar 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> Seems like the Peak Pass is going to kill it in the east.  And set a new trend?  Seems they are following the west.  For $10 more I am getting Breck, Keystone, A Basin and 10 days between Vail and Beaver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I highly doubt it will start a trend.  The West can afford it because they make up the revenue in spades with lodging, food, shopping, apres, etc.  The East just does not get this at the same rate.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 23, 2016)

Turns out the the Peaks Pass is actually a 14 "mountain" pass..._

If you are travelling to a Midwest location and wish to ski at one of our Midwest Resorts please bring your pass and visit the ticket office,  where you’ll be issued a complimentary lift ticket.  One lift ticket per pass, per day.

_Might be useful for somebody traveling out there for work/family.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2016)

Jully said:


> I wonder if this pass will significantly increase crowds at either Wildcat or Crotched? If a bunch of people went with Ranger, that might shift some people over to Crotched.
> 
> Also if the addition of Mt. Snow at a cheaper price than the granite pass draws a lot of people from passes like the White Mountain Superpass, that could impact NH crowds too.



I don't expect a huge increase at Wildcat.  At the end of the day, it's not an easy place to get to from the major population centers.  Crotched maybe a modest increase.  I'm sure the pass price will capture some folks who normally buy WaWa passes.  It will also make Pat's, Gunstock and Sunapee skiers reconsider their purchase.  Crotched suffers like Wildcat as well because a lot of folks don't like the road out there.  I personally don't mind it other than it being heavily patrolled and having areas of speed limits that are below reasonable driving speed in many areas.  I like the scenery on the way.  New Boston and Francestown are like taking a step back in time 100 years.  Really nice communities. 

Mount Snow and Hunter is where I think the major impact will be felt.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't expect a huge increase at Wildcat.  At the end of the day, it's not an easy place to get to from the major population centers.  Crotched maybe a modest increase.  I'm sure the pass price will capture some folks who normally buy WaWa passes.  It will also make Pat's, Gunstock and Sunapee skiers reconsider their purchase.  Crotched suffers like Wildcat as well because a lot of folks don't like the road out there.  I personally don't mind it other than it being heavily patrolled and having areas of speed limits that are below reasonable driving speed in many areas.  I like the scenery on the way.  New Boston and Francestown are like taking a step back in time 100 years.  Really nice communities.
> 
> Mount Snow and Hunter is where I think the major impact will be felt.



I got my first speeding ticket in New Boston two years ago, I didn't see the 35 MPH sign and was going 50 oops.  Other than cops, that ride is easy.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 23, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I got my first speeding ticket in New Boston two years ago, I didn't see the 35 MPH sign and was going 50 oops.  Other than cops, that ride is easy.



Yes the ride is beautiful and relaxing. It is Norman Rockwell's New England at its best. But the speed traps are killer. You're cruising along without a care in the world until the blue lights come on. You don't see it coming, but Smokey is on the prowl. I've gotten tagged too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> The Peak Pass makes prices like Sugarbush's really stand out.  I know that Peak Resorts isn't a central/northern Vermont player, but it's still a tough pill to swallow.  Sugarbush is lucky that the Burlington market has fairly limited choices.



Limited choices? Not really. The reason why Sugarbush's passes are always higher is because they try to price themselves on the upper end because they see themselves competing with Stowe and not the other resorts.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Mar 23, 2016)

Ragged season passes $249 before April 15.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 23, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Limited choices? Not really. The reason why Sugarbush's passes are always higher is because they try to price themselves on the upper end because they see themselves competing with Stowe and not the other resorts.



Not sure I understand where you're coming from by saying Sugarbush prices themselves on the upper end. Sure they are way above the Peaks pass and a lot of places outside of VT, but within VT they are more middle of the pack. Sugarbush's price this year is 1/3 less than Stowe's early rate last year. I expect they will be pretty close to K as well unless K does a price drop when they announce their new prices (last year they were a couple bucks cheaper than K). Do you consider K on the upper end as well?

In Southern VT Okemo is higher than Sugarbush (which is ridiculous and will be interesting to see how they are impacted by the Peaks pass). Everyone else in southern VT is cheaper than SB, but I think the terrain at SB alone justifies a slightly higher price.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Not sure I understand where you're coming from by saying Sugarbush prices themselves on the upper end. Sure they are way above the Peaks pass and a lot of places outside of VT, but within VT they are more middle of the pack. Sugarbush's price this year is 1/3 less than Stowe's early rate last year. I expect they will be pretty close to K as well unless K does a price drop when they announce their new prices (last year they were a couple bucks cheaper than K). Do you consider K on the upper end as well?
> 
> In Southern VT Okemo is higher than Sugarbush (which is ridiculous and will be interesting to see how they are impacted by the Peaks pass). Everyone else in southern VT is cheaper than SB, but I think the terrain at SB alone justifies a slightly higher price.



Since Win took over in 2001, Sugarbush's pass prices were much higher than their northern competition and a bit ahead of Killington.  I'm putting them up against MRG, Bolton, Stowe, Smuggs, Jay, etc.  All the resorts north of Route 4.  Those resorts, except Stowe, are priced lower than Sugarbush for an equivalent pass.  Have been for a while.  When we discussed this on SkiMRV or here the reasoning for the pricepoint was that Sugarbush wanted to offer a "quality product" and also sought to match themselves up with their ideal competitor, which is Stowe.  They used that to charge a premium for full passes (and still do) when compared to other Northern Resorts.  

Of course Sugarbush has offered the Mount Ellen only passes as a way to have a lower priced pass for locals.  The last year I was there I got a Mount Ellen Plus Pass (LP access a certain number of days, preseason and postseason at LP) for like $649 or so.  That's about the same, if not lower, than a lot of places in NVT.


----------



## Zand (Mar 23, 2016)

After only having a Wachusett pass for the last 3 seasons since I graduated college and just getting the Fox44 cards for VT trips (and not getting anything this year), I was almost ready to buy a Killington pass for next year. Then I saw the new Peak season pass and I'm all over that one. Mt. Snow is an hour closer to me than Killington, plus my GF's parents neighbors have a condo in North Conway and have always been trying to get us to go up, so now I can take a few weekends at Attitash and Wildcat. I also have a friend from college that lives in Poughkeepsie so maybe I can pay him a visit and check out Hunter once or twice. 

Thought about making Crotched my new home area since it's also on the pass but it's a full hour further than Wachusett and I'd literally have to drive right past Wachusett to get there. 35 minutes is a lot better of a ride for a home hill than 1:40 so I'll still get a bronze pass next year for nights and maybe check out Crotched once or twice. Definitely excited to have a decent hill like Mt. Snow 2 hours away on a pass though...wish I could go back to college and have Jay 45 minutes away but Mt. Snow has enough good stuff to keep me entertained.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 23, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Since Win took over in 2001, Sugarbush's pass prices were much higher than their northern competition and a bit ahead of Killington.  I'm putting them up against MRG, Bolton, Stowe, Smuggs, Jay, etc.  All the resorts north of Route 4.  Those resorts, except Stowe, are priced lower than Sugarbush for an equivalent pass.  Have been for a while.  When we discussed this on SkiMRV or here the reasoning for the pricepoint was that Sugarbush wanted to offer a "quality product" and also sought to match themselves up with their ideal competitor, which is Stowe.  They used that to charge a premium for full passes (and still do) when compared to other Northern Resorts.
> 
> Of course Sugarbush has offered the Mount Ellen only passes as a way to have a lower priced pass for locals.  The last year I was there I got a Mount Ellen Plus Pass (LP access a certain number of days, preseason and postseason at LP) for like $649 or so.  That's about the same, if not lower, than a lot of places in NVT.



I think lumping K, SB, Stowe, MRG, Bolton, Smuggs, and Jay together is not really comparing apples to apples in all cases.

Last year SB was $20 cheaper than K. Stowe is way out there, but no one is disputing that.
Smuggs - out of the way for many people, no high speed lifts - both of these have to drive the price down to avoid losing skier visits to other areas
MRG - in a class of their own and can't really compare their operating model. In a lean snow year like this, their pass would result in a very high price per visit comparison (or price per open skiable terrain type of comparison).
Bolton - never been there so hard for me to compare, but they are already closed for the season whereas SB is still going strong and has potentially weeks to go in their season. This alone to me justifies a higher price for SB.

I would honestly say the direct competition to SB is both Stowe and K. Out of those 3, K and SB stay neck and neck with pricing and Stowe is way out in front. It is difficult for me to put the others in the same grouping for various reasons.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2016)

I would agree. Sugarbush competition is Stowe and Killington.  Chittenden county is a really small market that I see Smuggs and Bolton being the primary players for.  Jay is more Montreal.  Sugarbush is Boston, CT, NY just like Stowe with a bit less of a Canadian presence.

One thing is for certain, the fact that Stowe's price is as high as it is does enable Sugarbush to probably charge at least $200 extra.  In fact, I'm surprised Sugarbush doesn't charge even more than what they do because Stowe's price makes Sugarbush look like a huge bargain.  I definitely prefer Stowe to Sugarbush, but not enough to pay that extra premium in pass price if I was picking between the two for a home hill.


----------



## Jully (Mar 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Ragged season passes $249 before April 15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Now that's an extremely interesting deal.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 24, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I would agree. Sugarbush competition is Stowe and Killington.  Chittenden county is a really small market that I see Smuggs and Bolton being the primary players for.  Jay is more Montreal.  Sugarbush is Boston, CT, NY just like Stowe with a bit less of a Canadian presence.
> 
> One thing is for certain, the fact that Stowe's price is as high as it is does enable Sugarbush to probably charge at least $200 extra.  In fact, I'm surprised Sugarbush doesn't charge even more than what they do because Stowe's price makes Sugarbush look like a huge bargain.  I definitely prefer Stowe to Sugarbush, but not enough to pay that extra premium in pass price if I was picking between the two for a home hill.



Sugarbush offers the most "family friendly" pricing by including a free 12 and under kid pass with the purchase of any Adult 7 pass as well as low cost Youth passes for ages 7-18.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 24, 2016)

Zand said:


> Thought about making Crotched my new home area since it's also on the pass but it's a full hour further than Wachusett and I'd literally have to drive right past Wachusett to get there. 35 minutes is a lot better of a ride for a home hill than 1:40 so I'll still get a bronze pass next year for nights and maybe check out Crotched once or twice..



Crotched isn't big (compairable to Wawa though) and I understand the appeal of the shorter ride but IMHO Crotched offers a better option when you take all into account. Better trail layout, equal snowmaking and Hellava lot shorter lines even on busy Saturdays.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 24, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Crotched isn't big (compairable to Wawa though) and I understand the appeal of the shorter ride but IMHO Crotched offers a better option when you take all into account. Better trail layout, equal snowmaking and Hellava lot shorter lines even on busy Saturdays.



Crotched compared to WaWa? Here's my take...

Crotched advantages:

1) Much better snowmaking. 100% fan gun and they resurface frequently. In my experience they have the most reliable snow surfaces in New England. Period.

2) No lift lines. Read that again if you're a WaWa skier. No lift lines!

3) Weekend hours until 3am. You can get a full ski day after work on Friday.

4) Glades. WaWa has none, the Crotch has decent glades.

5) The Crotch has sustained pitch. WaWa is pretty flat and what little pitch exists is broken up by the road and flattens out at the bottom.

6) Rocket Fuel IPA at the bar. That's decent beer, and their bar prices are more reasonable.

7) Grooming. WaWa will unapologetically groom out powder. On a pow day the Crotch will typically groom out one groomer track wide on each trail for lesser skiers, and won't touch the rest. After work I can still catch freshies at the Crotch. WaWa will have groomed it out.

8) Less school groups.

WaWa advantages:

1) Location. The roads to the Crotch suck. WaWa is very easy to get to.

2) Sunday night skiing at WaWa is something the Crotch lacks.

3) The demo ski selection at WaWa is excellent. You can run the rack.

4) Cider donuts. Yes, I'm serious. Their cider shack is tight.

Even advantage:

1) Season passes. Max Pass vs Peaks Pass is a draw.

2) Vertical is very similar.

3) Lifts are both fast.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Sugarbush offers the most "family friendly" pricing by including a free 12 and under kid pass with the purchase of any Adult 7 pass as well as low cost Youth passes for ages 7-18.



I was thinking about mentioning that as well but wasn't familiar enough with whether other resorts offered anything similar.

SB's pass for people in their 20s is also one of the cheapest around.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Crotched compared to WaWa? Here's my take...
> 
> Crotched advantages:
> 
> ...



That review really makes me want to give Crotched a shot.  The only problem to me is that Wachusett is 35 mins away vs. an hour and 35 for Crotched.  We went to Wachusett about 15 times this year I believe.  Snow conditions were really bad on maybe 4 of those days. 1 day of powder, 1 day of nice soft stuff from a fresh snow and the rest was just consistent, but pretty good snow.

The being open until 3am on weekends is amazing and I like the idea of more consistent snow coverage and snow conditions.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 24, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> That review really makes me want to give Crotched a shot.  The only problem to me is that Wachusett is 35 mins away vs. an hour and 35 for Crotched.  We went to Wachusett about 15 times this year I believe.  Snow conditions were really bad on maybe 4 of those days. 1 day of powder, 1 day of nice soft stuff from a fresh snow and the rest was just consistent, but pretty good snow.
> 
> The being open until 3am on weekends is amazing and I like the idea of more consistent snow coverage and snow conditions.



I have been a pass holder at both places. From home my drive is 45 minutes to WaWa and 1:05 to the Crotch. From work my drive is more like 1 hour to WaWa and at least 1:30 to the Crotch. So I work from home on night skiing days.

I should really put the snow conditions in context. WaWa grooms more frequently, but I consider this a negative on days when I really want to ski. In Crotched's defense, lower skier traffic means they don't need it as frequently. For night skiing, WaWa grooms before every session. The Crotch will groom just their beginner trails at 9pm before the midnight madness sessions.

I think that Crotched has the best snowmaking capacity per acre. The will resurface the whole mountain within 48 hours of a rain storm. Having all fan guns this is much easier for them. This year stretched that practice to a breaking point by late February.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Sugarbush offers the most "family friendly" pricing by including a free 12 and under kid pass with the purchase of any Adult 7 pass as well as low cost Youth passes for ages 7-18.



SB - 2 adults 2 kids under 12 = $2298
MS - 2 adults 2 kids under (7-17) = $1996

personal preference, if everything else was equal (drive time & lodging options) i'd pick SB


*current prices on web sites. not sure about SB but MS will go up shortly.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Ragged season passes $249 before April 15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Where is this from?


----------



## yeggous (Mar 24, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Where is this from?



http://zimsport.com/events/1464/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Mar 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Crotched compared to WaWa? Here's my take...
> 
> Crotched advantages:
> 
> ...



Never been to Crotched but I have heard many good things about it. If I lived east of Wachusett like you do so that Crotched was only 20 minutes further, I'd much more highly consider switching to there. But an extra hour is a big hit. I work 7:30-4 so if I were to ski crotched I'd get there at 6 if I went straight from work and probably not till almost 7 if I stopped at home and had something to eat before I left. With Wachusett, I can go home, have dinner, then drive 30 minutes and ski 7-10ish or so and then be back and in bed by 11. 

On your first point, I think that yes the fan guns would make a difference with getting things resurfaced quickly and making the conditions better after a rain or thaw-freeze. However I think Wachusett has a stronger ability to open things up much faster and you can tell by the way they seem to be able to open a week or two earlier every season. 

Lines are avoidable at Wachusett if you know when to go. School groups leave by 7-7:30 on weeknights so it's always ski on for those last 3 hours. And with the economy the way it is school groups are considerably smaller now than they were 10 years ago when I was in high school. Sure they still suck to deal with, but the lines on weeknights haven't been what they used to be.

I don't get real weekends so 3 am doesn't really matter to me. I'd love it if I did have weekends. Wachusett does midnight madness once a month which is obviously a hell of a lot less often and less hours than Crotched does. 

I'll plead the fifth on Wachusett and glades. On map glades would be nice though lol although the average skier there would probably end up in the hospital about 100 feet into any glade so maybe it's a good thing that there aren't any on the map.

The grooming point is what pisses me off the most about Wawa. It's nice that they're so intent on doing it at night when things really get skied off and the grooming helps, but there's been many powder nights when I wanted to start a human chain so that the groomers couldn't get up there. It's ridiculous. Groom the beginner trails, fine, but at least leave Smith and 10th untouched for one session.

I think if the drive time was a little more equal I'd probably pretty easily switch over, but an extra $269 for a Wawa pass is worth not driving an extra 2 hours everytime I want to go night skiing for a couple hours.


----------



## skiur (Mar 24, 2016)

Killington prices are out, seems to be the same as last yeat

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/season_passes


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2016)

skiur said:


> Killington prices are out, seems to be the same as last yeat
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/season_passes



Not entirely the same.

Super Senior and Child are the same. Adult, Senior, and Youth went up $20. 29-Below went down $20.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 24, 2016)

Zand said:


> On your first point, I think that yes the fan guns would make a difference with getting things resurfaced quickly and making the conditions better after a rain or thaw-freeze. However I think Wachusett has a stronger ability to open things up much faster and you can tell by the way they seem to be able to open a week or two earlier every season.
> 
> Lines are avoidable at Wachusett if you know when to go. School groups leave by 7-7:30 on weeknights so it's always ski on for those last 3 hours. And with the economy the way it is school groups are considerably smaller now than they were 10 years ago when I was in high school. Sure they still suck to deal with, but the lines on weeknights haven't been what they used to be.



Early season snowmaking is not a priority for Crotched for two reasons. First, their capacity is such that they can open very quickly if they get good temperatures once they start to blow. Needing less time to put down snow means you can start later. Second, Peak Resorts focuses on Wildcat early and late season. This gives the pass holders a place to go without blowing snow everywhere for a limited demand. This is the same strategy that Boyne takes with Sunday River, etc.

Really? The economy? Try again. The unemployment rate today is almost identical to where it was 10 years ago. Sure, the economy went to hell in 2008, but since mid-2009 is has undergone a continuous recovery and made up all the lost ground. Today's job market is healthy by any standard.

If there are real differences in school-age crowds, they're likely to be demographic changes in skiing as a whole. The industry talks a lot about the aging of their customer base, and I'm sure this must be visible at Wachusett too.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Early season snowmaking is not a priority for Crotched for two reasons. First, their capacity is such that they can open very quickly if they get good temperatures once they start to blow. Needing less time to put down snow means you can start later. Second, Peak Resorts focuses on Wildcat early and late season. This gives the pass holders a place to go without blowing snow everywhere for a limited demand. This is the same strategy that Boyne takes with Sunday River, etc.
> 
> Really? The economy? Try again. The unemployment rate today is almost identical to where it was 10 years ago. Sure, the economy went to hell in 2008, but since mid-2009 is has undergone a continuous recovery and made up all the lost ground. Today's job market is healthy by any standard.
> 
> If there are real differences in school-age crowds, they're likely to be demographic changes in skiing as a whole. The industry talks a lot about the aging of their customer base, and I'm sure this must be visible at Wachusett too.



Without getting this too far off topic and talking about the economy, taking inflation into account, people make less today on average.

Okay back to Crotched vs. Wachusett...


----------



## Jully (Mar 24, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Without getting this too far off topic and talking about the economy, taking inflation into account, people make less today on average.
> 
> Okay back to Crotched vs. Wachusett...



But to make parents not have their kids learn how to ski or enroll them in a school program? Not in Massachusetts, especially near Boston. I personally think the aging customer base and just less of an interest in skiing in general would be to blame.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 24, 2016)

Jully said:


> But to make parents not have their kids learn how to ski or enroll them in a school program? Not in Massachusetts, especially near Boston. I personally think the aging customer base and just less of an interest in skiing in general would be to blame.



I agree that those other factors are most likely to be the root cause.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 24, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Without getting this too far off topic and talking about the economy, taking inflation into account, people make less today on average.
> 
> Okay back to Crotched vs. Wachusett...



That's what people say on the news, do you have proof of it?

Inflation is nil right now, lift tickets excluded.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 24, 2016)

billo said:


> That's what people say on the news, do you have proof of it?
> 
> Inflation is nil right now, lift tickets excluded.



Agree to disagree then.  This is a '16/'17 Season Pass thread... I'm sorry I brought it up.


----------



## Los (Mar 24, 2016)

billo said:


> That's what people say on the news, do you have proof of it?



"do you have proof of it?" What do you want him to show you? Take it easy dude...


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 25, 2016)

billo said:


> That's what people say on the news, do you have proof of it?
> 
> Inflation is nil right now, lift tickets excluded.



I'll bite, yes I have proof. Just in the last 12 months I've lost $37 dollars per week. And that is after a 3.4% raise. Please don't drink the Kool-Aid, the economy is not as great as many would like you to believe. 250 laid off from my employer (the second largest employer in the State of RI) and threatening 100-150 more in the next two fiscal quarters. 

Again, back to the 16'-17' Pass topic!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 25, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I'll bite, yes I have proof. Just in the last 12 months I've lost $37 dollars per week. And that is after a 3.4% raise. Please don't drink the Kool-Aid, the economy is not as great as many would like you to believe. 250 laid off from my employer (the second largest employer in the State of RI) and threatening 100-150 more in the next two fiscal quarters.
> 
> Again, back to the 16'-17' Pass topic!



And in my house we've seen HUGE increases in salary over the last year. What's your point? As a whole the economy is doing great. We've seen steady improvement over the last 7 years.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> And in my house we've seen HUGE increases in salary over the last year. What's your point? As a whole the economy is doing great. We've seen steady improvement over the last 7 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Good for you. I haven't and many I know haven't as well. That's not to say I'm hurting or in trouble but it's a day trip's worth of gas every week. I see people day in and out who cannot find work. Maybe Boston and New York are doing well but there is a lot of area in between that is not. Again this isn't the forum for this discussion.


----------



## Tin (Mar 25, 2016)

Berkshire East - $199
MRG/Bush - ~$325


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 25, 2016)

^score!!


----------



## Tin (Mar 25, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> ^score!!



I think the biggest score is living in Hippy Valley and not moving hours away from everyone!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> And in my house we've seen HUGE increases in salary over the last year. What's your point? As a whole the economy is doing great. We've seen steady improvement over the last 7 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Economy is doing fine, but let's not pretend like inflation does not exist.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 25, 2016)

skiur said:


> Killington prices are out, seems to be the same as last yeat
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/season_passes





cdskier said:


> Not entirely the same.
> 
> Super Senior and Child are the same. Adult, Senior, and Youth went up $20. 29-Below went down $20.



My midweek went up $10.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 27, 2016)

It's official - Ragged season's pass for $250!

Details at http://raggedmountainresort.com/Season-Passes/


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 27, 2016)

Abubob said:


> It's official - Ragged season's pass for $250!
> 
> Details at http://raggedmountainresort.com/Season-Passes/



That is insane!    Man that puts a world of hurt on Sunapee and Gunstock..


----------



## Jully (Mar 27, 2016)

Abubob said:


> It's official - Ragged season's pass for $250!
> 
> Details at http://raggedmountainresort.com/Season-Passes/



Wonder how limited the quantities are that they have available. Probably set up such that they do not sell a million of the things and have horrendous crowds.


----------



## dlague (Mar 28, 2016)

Isn't this special - my wife's post on FB

Who has the Best Wife and Mother Ever?   Yeah - that's right, you and Griffin...We are officially members of the Epic Local Pass club...Unlimited, unrestricted skiing at Breckenridge, Keystone, Wilmot, Afton Alps, Mt. Brighton and Arapahoe Basin with limited restrictions at Park City, Heavenly, Northstar & Kirkwood. Also includes a total of 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek (except during blackout dates)...I feel an EPIC ski season coming 2016-2017!!! <3


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Mar 29, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Sunday River, Loon, Sugarloaf $415 for a bronze pass if bought by end of April. Weekdays only, no holidays or school vacation weeks. You know, when it's too busy to want to be there anyways.
> 
> Silver pass is $709 with 13 blackout days (the 13 busiest days of the year, while Gold (unlimited) $1,049.00.



At those prices Silver almost looks reasonable.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2016)

If I were a Boyne pass holder, I definitely wouldn't want to see lower pricing.  As you mentioned they have major weekend capacity issues at Loon and also Sugarloaf IMO.  I would not want to see an increase in skier visits if I skied regularly at either of those two mountains.  Sunday River spreads the crowds well even on major weekends.  There an increase in business wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If I were a Boyne pass holder, I definitely wouldn't want to see lower pricing.  As you mentioned they have major weekend capacity issues at Loon and also Sugarloaf IMO.  I would not want to see an increase in skier visits if I skied regularly at either of those two mountains.  Sunday River spreads the crowds well even on major weekends.  There an increase in business wouldn't be so bad.



I was talking to a couple of Mt Snow pass holders who were furious about the new Peaks Pass for this very reason.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2016)

I would be pissed too if I were a Mt. Snow skier.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 29, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> This is an increase from last year ($400 vs $415). I'm all for looking for that best deal for me, but hate the thought that if it's too good a deal, too many others will also be there. In the back of my mind, I want any company to be viable. In my case, 33 trips (so far) for $400.00, and I never buy any concessions. How do they make any money off me and others like me? But that's the deal they have brokered with me and I'll do it.....



They make the money of people like me. Just this weekend I used the last of my Peak Resorts gift cards that I bought at the expo. Given what I spent on season passes, this means I dropped about $1000 at the bar since mid-November.

Speaking of season pass renewals... The Wildcat Mug Club is open for renewal. You have until the end of April. Come May 1, all remaining mugs are forfeited. Next year's mug vendor is TBD. There were lots of complaints about foaming with the current brown mugs, so they'll probably not be used again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2016)

They allow renewal on the spot or online only?  I'll be up either Saturday or Sunday


----------



## yeggous (Mar 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> They allow renewal on the spot or online only?  I'll be up either Saturday or Sunday



At the bar.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 11, 2016)

It's unusual for Stowe to announce season pass pricing this early. In the past they've always announced pricing in the fall.

http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/

They're now offering a 20 something pass but expanded it a bit.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 11, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It's unusual for Stowe to announce season pass pricing this early. In the past they've always announced pricing in the fall.
> 
> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/
> 
> They're now offering a 20 something pass but expanded it a bit.



Almost $2,000 for an Adult season pass... who is paying those kind of prices?  Crazy!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 11, 2016)

$600 young adult pass for up to 34 year olds is a nice deal. and comes with 50% off day rates at mountain collective resorts. had i known that months ago, i may have considered that instead of max. kind of stinks to limit yourself to one hill in the east, but stowe is so pricey as a day ticket purchase.


----------



## machski (Aug 11, 2016)

Adult mid week is $50 more than I paid for my New England Gold Pass.  That's nuts!  Buy at a different hill and add a MC pass for Stowe if you must.  I think that is a much better deal.  But given the digs built at Spruce, I think we all know the clientele these are directed at.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 11, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Almost $2,000 for an Adult season pass... who is paying those kind of prices?  Crazy!



That is nuts.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Almost $2,000 for an Adult season pass... who is paying those kind of prices?  Crazy!





JimG. said:


> That is nuts.



Same things that are said every year. I guess it works for them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2016)

Word on the street in town is they lost money last winter. I think the new 20-34 cheap pass is a reaction to those losses and a realization that they likely have lost a large amount of that age demographic to their competitors in recent years.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 11, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Word on the street in town is they lost money last winter. I think the new 20-34 cheap pass is a reaction to those losses and a realization that they likely have lost a large amount of that age demographic to their competitors in recent years.


They lose money every year. It's a well known fact AIG has to pump money into the Mansfield Corp every year. Stowe is a tax write off, has been for years. The 19-34 pass won't change that. Nice that they are offering it though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> They lose money every year. It's a well known fact AIG has to pump money into the Mansfield Corp every year.



It's a fact? Every year? I know that was definitely the case pre-Spruce development as I worked there then and Hanke Lunde was pretty forthcoming with staff and the town for that matter regarding the mountain's financials.

Last year I'm not so sure they lost money from what I've heard. 

If Stowe loses money every winter, how come their investments aren't crapped on like Jay's?  (Fraud aside)

Do you think Jay lost money this winter?

How about Killington?


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Last year I'm not so sure they lost money from what I've heard.


You just said word on the street is they lost money last year. Now you say you're not so sure they did from what you've heard. 

Which is it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2016)

My mistake. 

Lost money 15-16 season. Second comment was referring to 14-15.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Well lets see. How many millions have they spent for 2 new HSQ's at Spruce & another on Mansfield in the past few years? Completely rebuilt the gondola cabins & drive. Not to mention the new Meadows quad. Then we have Spruce Camp, booguu bucks. The new Stowe Mountain Club opening this year with underground parking (more booguu bucks). Lets's not forget the $8 or so million in snowmaking improvements over the last couple of years. How much did that zip line cost? You think they made money....:-D 

It's all financed internally so no one craps on it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Well lets see. How many millions have they spent for 2 new HSQ's at Spruce & another on Mansfield in the past few years? Completely rebuilt the gondola cabins & drive. Not to mention the new Meadows quad. Then we have Spruce Camp, booguu bucks. The new Stowe Mountain Club opening this year with underground parking (more booguu bucks). Lets's not forget the $8 or so million in snowmaking improvements over the last couple of years. How much did that zip line cost? You think they made money....:-D
> 
> It's all financed internally so no one craps on it.



Are you guys just guessing they lost money?  They do charge a ton for lift tickets and the place was *packed* when I was there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm referring to their EBITDA. The information I got was from restaurant owners and real estate brokers in town who have a lot of interaction with mountain management. I'm sure they had some good weeks, but business was way off this winter for Stowe just like everywhere else.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm referring to their EBITDA. The information I got was from restaurant owners and real estate brokers in town who have a lot of interaction with mountain management. I'm sure they had some good weeks, but business was way off this winter for Stowe just like everywhere else.



Right.  It makes sense that they didn't do good last season like everyone else.  However, it seems odd that Stowe would lose money every season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2016)

They used to. AIG would supplement their income. They have a TON of overhead there. Massive ski school, customer service staff, marketing team, operations etc.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 12, 2016)

Stowe also included Orleans County to their local passes for next season. 
Clearly a play to capture (re-capture?) some of the local demographic who may be going to Bush/Smuggs due to Stowe's high costs.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 12, 2016)

From what I have read, I would venture to say that Stowe does not lose money every year. A Forbes articles has the president (circa 2008) stating that Stowe "now lives within its cash flow".


----------



## dlague (Aug 12, 2016)

I looked at Stowe's passes and do not like the fact that they do not give military at least the same discount as college students.  In fact, there are not many in NE.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't see any discount for military on Stowe's passes. They do typically give military and their entire family 4 free days to ski every year and cheaper daily lift ticket rates for military members only (excluding the family).


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 12, 2016)

mbedle said:


> From what I have read, I would venture to say that Stowe does not lose money every year. A Forbes articles has the president (circa 2008) stating that Stowe "now lives within its cash flow".


So what does that mean? They break even in a good year. That's some business model, especially with all the cash they've had flying around.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2016)

That is the business model for pretty much all major Eastern ski resorts. 

Fifteen years ago when Spruce was proposed the mountain made their act 250 case that they either needed to get with the times and add slopeside lodging and amenities for additional revenue sources or cut way back on snowmaking and length of season.  

The addition of the Spruce development with a lot of it financed by real estate sales has increased their revenue streams to make money during an average year including covering the interest on the debt associated with the asset creation.  Last year from what I've heard was not one of those years.

Not a lot of money to be made in the Eastern ski business unless you time things right regarding real estate demand/pricing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Fifteen years ago when Spruce was proposed the mountain made their act 250 case that they either needed to get with the times and add slopeside lodging and amenities for additional revenue sources or cut way back on snowmaking and length of season.


No the problem was they drew to much water from local streams during the snowmaking season which limited their snowmaking capabilities. They were only allowed to draw a limited amount at any given time. Building a 100+ million gallon holding pond solved that problem. They could now hold a sufficient water supply that wasn't all drawn at once. Without that pond they'd still have the same problem today slopeside amenities & all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2016)

Very true, but the slopeside amenities were always part of the mix to fund snowmaking expansion AND compete with Stratton, Okemo etc that had slopeside lodging. The real estate development was planned both for additional revenue generation and to cover snowmaking expansion costs. They originally were talking about running a pipeline out to Waterbury Reservoir modeled after what Killington was doing with their pipeline to Woodward reservoir.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Killington doesn't have any slopeside lodging yet they compete.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2016)

No slopeside lodging at Killington? What about the units on Sunrise and the many units you can ski to skiers right of snowshed?  Also a huge amount of the lodging stock that isn't ski too at Killington is very close by. At Stowe, outside of the minimal stock they had, all the lodging was several miles away prior to Spruce.

Killington has also talked about building a slopeside village for a very long time so they obviously recognize the value in adding such a product.

My comments are based purely off everything Hank Lunde was saying at the time to sell the project. I lived in town for several years during the permitting process of the project. There were constant articles in the Stowe Reporter around the time and everyone in town spoke frequently about it.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spruce better make money!!!  For fun and giggles I looked up what it would cost to stay at the Stowe Mountain Lodge the first weekend of February for 2 adults and 2 kids.  I was expecting something in the $300 range...I was very wrong....



That's the lowest priced room... a Studio.  There were three bedroom suites for $2.5k per night uke:  No matter how much money you have how do you justify that?!  $2,500 to _sleep_ in a hotel...you're there to ski dammit!  


:rant:

My monetary pet peeves: Paying for parking and hotels.  I do not understand how places like Six Flags, airports, city parking garages, heck, even Vail, want you to pay ridiculous sums for money to park your car in an 8' by 12' strip of asphalt.  Just me parking alone in a $40 spot for a day in a garage finances the whole thing for an hour I bet... figure 3 guys earning minimum wage to 1) man the gate 2) "monitor" security cameras, and 3) drive a stupid compact car with a flashing light through the garage once every two hours to do a "security check"

And hotels... so people pay $100+ per night for a mattress, lights, water, and basic cable?  That is a foreign concept for me.  Out of ski season the most I pay is $75/night and that's because it's CT and cheap lodging is i-m-p-o-s-s-i-b-l-e to find.  Ski season I have my go-to club lodges, but will "splurge" and buy something within walking distance to the lifts if it's under $100 and includes breakfast.

Hope someone read all this and smiled...I hope.


----------



## Edd (Aug 13, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Hope someone read all this and smiled...I hope.



Which means...you were kidding? $75 is rather cheap for a hotel in New England.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 13, 2016)

They do have hotel room at the Lodge for cheaper rates then $600.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Word on the street in town is they lost money last winter. I think the new 20-34 cheap pass is a reaction to those losses and a realization that they likely have lost a large amount of that age demographic to their competitors in recent years.



Thought that was interesting. As was the "County" deal that included three counties including the one that Jay is located but NOT Chittenden County. Also the price difference between the full and blackout pass was pitifully small. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 13, 2016)

mbedle said:


> From what I have read, I would venture to say that Stowe does not lose money every year. A Forbes articles has the president (circa 2008) stating that Stowe "now lives within its cash flow".



+1 

That's my limited understanding...that they have certain profit goals that have to be met. Last year being a huge loss is not a surprise. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Killington does not have any slopeside ski in ski out lodging. If you stay at The Grand (closest lodging) you have to slop across a long bridge to get to Snowshed. At Sunrise you have to ride a chair then take a long traverse to get to Bear. Any of the condo's along West Hill Road require that you either take a shuttle or a car to get to the slopes (you can ski back to some with enough natural snow). The only semi ski in ski out lodging available is along lower Great Eastern going down to Skyeship base which is only open a couple of months a year at best.

Stowe has had many ski in ski out condo units available near the Toll House slope for years.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2016)

Jesus dude. I'll say it again. I lived in Stowe while the plan was coming together. I'm well aware of the Toll House facilities. I'm only conveying what the message being conveyed was at the time.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2016)

Ski areas are a business. Businesses need to make money to stay in business, and have gotten creative in ways to make more money to allow them to stay in business, through good and bad years.  Some ski areas have succeeded via many changes in their revenue generation models. Many didn't change and are now the topic of many threads in the New England Lost Ski Areas section of Snowjournal.com


----------



## machski (Aug 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington does not have any slopeside ski in ski out lodging. If you stay at The Grand (closest lodging) you have to slop across a long bridge to get to Snowshed. At Sunrise you have to ride a chair then take a long traverse to get to Bear. Any of the condo's along West Hill Road require that you either take a shuttle or a car to get to the slopes (you can ski back to some with enough natural snow). The only semi ski in ski out lodging available is along lower Great Eastern going down to Skyeship base which is only open a couple of months a year at best.
> 
> Stowe has had many ski in ski out condo units available near the Toll House slope for years.



Really, no kidding.  Do the Toll House Slopes have snowmaking?  High speed lift access?  No and no.  Might as well have been in town then.  Killington's current "on mountain" lodging was far superior to what Stowe had pre Spruce development.  Killington does all right without the village/ski in ski out just because they have been a mass draw for decades, with an always impressive snowmaking system they could build upon.  Stowe had none of that.  Without a specific, directed plan to increase revenues, they never would have been able to do what they have with their snowmaking system.  Look at Jay, all that developement yet same weak and pathetic snowmaking system with the same coverage.  And we know how their financials have gone.  Stowe seems to have hit the right balance for the market they are targeting, even if most of us on this board feel that is not us.


----------



## dlague (Aug 13, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Thought that was interesting. As was the "County" deal that included three counties including the one that Jay is located but NOT Chittenden County. Also the price difference between the full and blackout pass was pitifully small.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Those types of pricing models suck, IMO.  20-34 and 35 and up have different models?  35 and up are now families and have greater skiing costs.  Including counties but not one of the closer more affluent ones.  Or like Burke offering discounts to Canadiens but not to markets south of them with the same population.  If they stopped f'n with all these combos  and created more neutral pricing then things would be better.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2016)

I somewhat disagree even though I know adding family to the mix brings the cost up.  I've got many skiing buddies from college who basically gave up the sport after school. The combination of entry level wages after school, significant student loan debt and saving up to buy homes really cuts into available disposable income for that age bracket.  Some get back into the sport, many do not. If they don't, then they're unlikely to get their kids on snow.  So, I look at those pricing strategies as a means for ski areas to preserve participation.


----------



## dlague (Aug 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I somewhat disagree even though I know adding family to the mix brings the cost up.  I've got many skiing buddies from college who basically gave up the sport after school. The combination of entry level wages after school, significant student loan debt and saving up to buy homes really cuts into available disposable income for that age bracket.  Some get back into the sport, many do not. If they don't, then they're unlikely to get their kids on snow.  So, I look at those pricing strategies as a means for ski areas to preserve participation.



I have many friends that had families and never returned!  When I was in college there was being part of the group that kept me going.  Once I was married I too stopped.  But I had a bunch of boys and wanted to start skiing again.  That does not happen that often.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 13, 2016)

machski said:


> Really, no kidding.  Do the Toll House Slopes have snowmaking?  High speed lift access?  No and no.  Might as well have been in town then.  Killington's current "on mountain" lodging was far superior to what Stowe had pre Spruce development.  Killington does all right without the village/ski in ski out just because they have been a mass draw for decades, with an always impressive snowmaking system they could build upon.  Stowe had none of that.  Without a specific, directed plan to increase revenues, they never would have been able to do what they have with their snowmaking system.  Look at Jay, all that developement yet same weak and pathetic snowmaking system with the same coverage.  And we know how their financials have gone.  Stowe seems to have hit the right balance for the market they are targeting, even if most of us on this board feel that is not us.


Did you know that it was the same person who was responsible for building both Killington's & Stowe's massive snowmaking systems?


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I somewhat disagree even though I know adding family to the mix brings the cost up.  I've got many skiing buddies from college who basically gave up the sport after school. The combination of entry level wages after school, significant student loan debt and saving up to buy homes really cuts into available disposable income for that age bracket.  Some get back into the sport, many do not. If they don't, then they're unlikely to get their kids on snow.  So, I look at those pricing strategies as a means for ski areas to preserve participation.





dlague said:


> I have many friends that had families and never returned!  When I was in college there was being part of the group that kept me going.  Once I was married I too stopped.  But I had a bunch of boys and wanted to start skiing again.  That does not happen that often.


Never missed a beat. Year 56 coming up.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 14, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Did you know that it was the same person who was responsible for building both Killington's & Stowe's massive snowmaking systems?



Thanks God we got him from Killington.... He got the shit down and had the insight to involve everyone putting together the master plan for the resort.  Now if they could finish their master plan and get the new lifts installed and trails cut with near 100% snowmaking, that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## machski (Aug 14, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Did you know that it was the same person who was responsible for building both Killington's & Stowe's massive snowmaking systems?



No, interesting.  Doesn't change the fact Killington 's was in long before Stowe beefed theirs up.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Killington has also talked about building a slopeside village for a very long time so they obviously recognize the value in adding such a product.


Prez Smith sold Killington because he didn't want to get into the real estate business. He tried to enlist outside developers but none were forthcoming so he sold to LBO. Here we are years later & the village is still just a pipe dream.


----------



## machski (Aug 14, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Prez Smith sold Killington because he didn't want to get into the real estate business. He tried to enlist outside developers but none were forthcoming so he sold to LBO. Here we are years later & the village is still just a pipe dream.



Hmm, so are the multiple village iterations at SR.  LBO the common thread or coincidence?


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It's unusual for Stowe to announce season pass pricing this early. In the past they've always announced pricing in the fall.
> 
> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/
> 
> They're now offering a 20 something pass but expanded it a bit.




I think this is a stark contrast - Stowe's pricing is actually more expensive (technically close but still more) than the season pass to the four Aspen Mountains at 5547 acres compared to Stowe at 485 acres.

https://www.aspensnowmass.com/plan-your-stay/tickets-and-passes/passes


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 15, 2016)

dlague said:


> I think this is a stark contrast - Stowe's pricing is actually more expensive (technically close but still more) than the season pass to the four Aspen Mountains at 5547 acres compared to Stowe at 485 acres.
> 
> https://www.aspensnowmass.com/plan-your-stay/tickets-and-passes/passes



So looking at the ticket pricing I see they still are determining the daily price.  If your a MCP holder that has to be a little frustrating if your planning a vacation.  I love Aspen but it takes good planning to get a deal there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Aug 16, 2016)

This does a nice job of summing it up for the multi resort passes.  Does not take into consideration living local to some of the resorts.

https://zrankings.com/ski-resorts/season-passes


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> This does a nice job of summing it up for the multi resort passes.  Does not take into consideration living local to some of the resorts.
> 
> https://zrankings.com/ski-resorts/season-passes



Nice find


----------



## Jully (Aug 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> This does a nice job of summing it up for the multi resort passes.  Does not take into consideration living local to some of the resorts.
> 
> https://zrankings.com/ski-resorts/season-passes



I like it! Not sure how I feel about the PAF statistic though.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 17, 2016)

First,what the hell is PAF?Second when did The Beast grow?" Killington's 4,241 ft vertical drop is nothing to sneeze at".I know that is the elevation.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 17, 2016)

K's vertical drop is all smoke and mirrors. Ain't nobody skiing from killington peak to skyeship or sunrise bases


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 17, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> K's vertical drop is all smoke and mirrors. Ain't nobody skiing from killington peak to skyeship or sunrise bases


I've done it many times when parked at Skyeship base.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 17, 2016)

Yea because you parked there. But in terms of terrain there's zero reason to ski down there


----------



## Tin (Aug 17, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> K's vertical drop is all smoke and mirrors. Ain't nobody skiing from killington peak to skyeship or sunrise bases


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 17, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> K's vertical drop is all smoke and mirrors. Ain't nobody skiing from killington peak to skyeship or sunrise bases





steamboat1 said:


> I've done it many times when parked at Skyeship base.





KustyTheKlown said:


> Yea because you parked there. But in terms of terrain there's zero reason to ski down there


I guess that's why there's a lift line down there everyday meanwhile the parking lot is empty, no one skis down there for the terrain alone.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 17, 2016)

I know this is not the right thread, but I just got an email from Stowe and I can book at Studio at price for 3 nights in December for the same price that Burke is charging ($244/night)!!!! Granted its a discount from Stowe, but seems odd to me. Either Burke is highly overpriced or Stowe is desperate to make some cash early this year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I guess that's why there's a lift line down there everyday meanwhile the parking lot is empty, no one skis down there for the terrain alone.




You choose to ski great eastern/home stretch to the bottom for fun? you do you man. killingtons vertical drop stats are pure marketing fluff, but keep on slogging down boring groomers to log that sweet sweet vert


----------



## Edd (Aug 17, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> You choose to ski great eastern/home stretch to the bottom for fun? you do you man. killingtons vertical drop stats are pure marketing fluff, but keep on slogging down boring groomers to log that sweet sweet vert



You are just begging for him to say "Killington sucks, don't go there". You asked for it, mister.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Killington sucks, don't go there*


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 18, 2016)

While it doesn't suck and I ski there, reality is every ski area has its faults but some people just defend "their ski area" with blindness. Others do see what are the faults and point them out but do not like it when someone else criticizes "their ski area", only they can.


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I've done it many times when parked at Skyeship base.



I have too and talk about a leg burn.


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Yea because you parked there. But in terms of terrain there's zero reason to ski down there



That is true very boring miles of runout.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 18, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Yea because you parked there. But in terms of terrain there's zero reason to ski down there



That's not true for novices and intermediates.  Once you get past the crazy portion on Skye Peak its excellent terrain for those abilities.  

I do believe your statement is true for advanced/expert skiers.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 20, 2016)

jimmywilson69 said:


> That's not true for novices and intermediates.  Once you get past the crazy portion on Skye Peak its excellent terrain for those abilities.
> 
> I do believe your statement is true for advanced/expert skiers.



True...my wife and kids love to ski   that trail and usually do it a few times a month.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Even Bear Trax down to Bear/Sunrise is fun sometimes. It's also scenic. Take that from the peak occasionally when headed to Sunrise Café for lunch or I'm parked at Bear. Riding the Sunrise chair back up also affords some of the better views of K peak on clear days. It's not always about the skiing. It's nice to lay back & smell the roses sometimes.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Aug 20, 2016)

Heck, I even hit Juggernaut-Solidtude/Saffafrass once a year or so, on a good firm & fast morning, after a fresh groom. Talk about a leg burn tuck lol! :razz:


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nothing wrong with some nice turns down Great Eastern if its nicely taken care of.  It does get chewed up and icy quick though due to the flat spots and heavy novice traffic.


----------



## nycskier (Sep 6, 2016)

Mountain Creek pass prices are out. $349.99 for all access, $319 for mid week plus weekend twilight. Here is the cool part. You can get the MAX pass add on to your Mountain Creek season pass for $299. All access Mountain Creek plus MAX is $648.99 & mid week Mountain Creek plus MAX is $618.99 which is cheaper than the $649 for buying a stand alone MAX pass.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 7, 2016)

Best that I can tell,thats the cheapest way to buy it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2016)

Mountains Sniw, Hunter PA Jack Y Frost Boulder? Wildcat YES.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

